# WoW fördert Gewalt in deutschen Kinderzimmern



## DamokIes (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir wirklich den Kopf zermartert!
Ich komme einfach nicht hinter das Geheimnis, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt.
Also bevor ich mich entschließen würde eine Tankklasse anzufangen,
würde ich vorher meinen Hausarzt konsultieren, ob ich an Diabetes leide.
Denn ein einigermaßen brauchbarer Tank bekommt doch mittlerweile sein Hinterteil dermaßen 
mit Zucker aufgeblasen, nur damit er mit in eine Instanz kommt, dass ich persönlich Angst hätte,
daran zu sterben. Ist doch wahr!
Somit wird mancher Tank in seinem Glauben bestärkt, er könne heutzutage alles einfordern.
Neulich tritt einer dieser Rumpelstilzchen, nach obligatorischer Zweistundensuche, unserer 
Gruppe bei und tätigt folgende 
Ansage:"Ich komme aber nur dann mit, wenn mir der Urnether und sämtlicher Netherstoff zukommt. Ansonsten vergesst es!"
War ja klar, dass ich dieses Verslein absichtlich überhört habe und mir mit Bedarf den Urnether unter meinen 
Sammelberufsnagel riss. Tut mir leid. Aber so eine dummdreißte Forderung kann ich nicht ungestraft lassen! 
Was kommt denn als Nächstes? Besteht dann vielleicht jemanden auf meinen Erstgeborenen 
oder zumindest auf das "ius primae noctis"(Das Recht der ersten Nacht) an meinem nächsten Haustier?
Ich glaube ich würde mir dann einen Bienenstock zulegen und ihn zwingen es durchzuziehen!
Bei jedem einzelnen Tier!

Und was sind das überhaupt im realen Leben für Menschen, die sich einer Tankrolle verschreiben?
Ich meine damit, was muss man für eine persönliche Grundeinstellung aufweisen? Vielleicht eine schmutzige Perversität 
oder eine andere Art abnormales Geheimnis? Irgendeinen Grund muss es doch haben, dass Tanks so selten sind! 
Ich stelle mir dann immer jemanden zwanghaft cholerischen vor. Jemanden, der mit einer Klatsche bewaffnet eine lästige 
Fliege nicht nur mit Inbrunst zermatscht, sondern so lange auf das arme Insekt einprügelt, bis davon nur noch ein ganz 
feines Chitinmehl übrig ist.

Aber nein! Im Regelfall sind Tanks ganz liebe und normale Menschen.


Spoiler



Ich musste das jetzt sagen, sonst komme ich niemals wieder in eine Instanz hinein!


Und man darf zuweilen auch ganz lustige Erfahrungen mit ihnen machen.

Sonntagnacht.
Es ist ca. 22:30 Uhr.
Unsere Heldetruppe hat sich, dank Teamspeak, wacker durch alle Gefahren und Unwegbarkeiten geprügelt 
und steht nun kurz vor dem Endboss der Instanz. Murmur. 
Es war ein sehr harter und verlustreicher Kampf auf beiden Seiten, doch nun trennt uns nur noch ein langer Gang 
und ein paar Wellen kleinerer Gegnergrüppchen von unserem verdienten Endkampf und vielversprechendem Lohn, 
als unser durchaus kompetenter Krieger das Prozedere für den nächsten Kampf erklärt.

Krieger: Der Focus geht auf den Zaubertypen. Der übernimmt ab und zu mal einen von uns mit Gedankenkontrolle. 
             Erwischt es den Heiler, könnts nen krasser wipe werden!
Priester: Alles klar.
Schurke: Okay!
Hexer: Dann vergib mal die Targets und go.
Schamane: Wie immer? Totenkopf zuerst, danach das Kreuz, dann das Kondom und zuletzt das genusste Dreieck?
Krieger: Ja so machen wirs. Moment ich stell noch eben die Targets...
In dem Moment ertönt im Hintergrund des Kriegermicros ein dröhnendes Stampfen.Es klingt so, als ob Godzilla mit an die Füsse geschnallten 
Basstrommeln eine Treppe hochjagt.
Das lässt vielleicht Rückschlüsse auf die Körpermasse der herannahenden Person zu, aber ich will da jetzt nichts hineininterpretieren!
Jedenfalls kann ich schwören, dass sich Ringe auf der Oberfläche meines halb gefüllten Wasserglases, welches neben mir 
auf dem Schreibtisch stand, gebildet haben. Eine Tür quietscht in den Angeln und knarrt immer lauter als sie zur Gänze aufgeschoben wird.
Ich komme mir vor wie in einem schlechten Horrorfilm. Eine dumpfe Frauenstimme verkündet laut:
"Ich glaub ich brenne!"

Stille!

Oh oh. Ich vermute mal, das Monster, dass sich da gerade Bahn in das Zimmer des Kriegers gebrochen hat, ist seine Mutter.
Ich weiss nicht, wie es euch geht. Aber sollte meine Mutter jemals in meiner Tür stehen und so etwas verkünden, dann wär das
für mich ein, eher gelinde gesagt, schlechtes Omen! Da reicht meißt kein Feuerlöscher!
Krieger: "*genervt* Jaaahaaa! Ich bin gleich fertig!"
In meinem Kopf ertönt dieses blöde Zonkgeräusch. Ääääähhhhhht!
Böser Anfängerfehler!
Eine so pampige Antwort in dem Wissen, dass ein Elternteil schon in Flammen steht, hat noch nie Vorteile gebracht!
Kriegers Mum: Nein! Du machst JETZT diese Kasperbude aus! Du schreibst morgen in der zweiten ne Mathearbeit!
Krieger: "Och Mammi, ich brauch doch nur noch 15 Minuten!"
Ääääääähhhhhhht! Der Kandidat hat schon wieder die falsche Antwort gegeben.
Die Topantwort von hundert befragten Schülern lautet: 
_"Okay, Mum. Ich verabschiede mich eben schnell von meinen neuen Freunden und mach dann sofort aus!"_
Das hätte in jedem Fall die erwünschten fünfzehn Minuten Zeitvorteil verschafft.
Mum Kong: *mit unverholender Wut in der Stimme* Ich zieh dir jetzt den Stecker raus, wenn du mir nicht sofort sagst, wo das Ding ausgeht!
Krieger: "Ich bin gleich wieder da Jungs!
Jurrasic Mum: Nein du bist nicht gleich wieder da! Wo ist dieser Knopf? Ist er das?"
Krieger: "Och Mami bitte, ich will doch nur noc..."
Player left

Schurke: Tja, das wars dann wohl mit unserem Tank. Kennt noch jemand einen anderen?
Lang anhaltendes Gelächter im Teamspeak.
Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob die anderen über die Szene mit Mumzilla gelacht haben, oder so wie ich, über diese selten blöde Frage,
ob noch jemand einen anderen Tank kennt. Ich meine...  Hey! Spielen wir auf dem selben Server oder was?
Da, wo Tanks selten wie ein Lottogewinn oder zumindest so selten, wie das unbeschadete Überleben eines Supergaus inmitten eines Kernreaktors sind.

Hexer: "Er hat doch gesagt, er kommt gleich wieder!"
Schamane: "Glaubst du an Gott? Ich versuche es mal im SNG!"

SNG: Gruppe ist der Tank abgehauen. Wir stehen kurz vor Murmur heroisch. Wer hat Lust?

22:45 Uhr
Ein Paladin flüstert mich an: Ich kann euch kurz helfen Murmur zu tanken.
Juhu. Es gibt tatsächlich einen Gott und er hat meine Gebete erhört!
Player joined
Krieger: "*flüsternd* Da bin ich wieder."
Allgemeines Gejubel dröhnt durch meine Boxen.
Schurke:"Na dann kann es ja weitergehen.
Schamane: Du hast aber Glück. Ich habe gerade einen Ersatz für dich gefunden.Ich sage dem eben ab.
Also schreibe ich an den Paladin zurück: "Tut mir echt leid! Aber es hat sich gerade erledigt.
Paladin: "Na toll!"

Wir kämpfen uns durch die erste Gruppe.
Durch die Zweite.
Und haben gerade die dritte gepullt als wieder diese Basstrommeln meinen Schreibtisch erschüttern.
Krieger:"Ich komme gleich wied..."
Player left
Wir sind fast gewiped, haben aber noch die Kurve bekommen. Trotzdem musste ich unseren Hexer und den Priester wiederbeleben.
Hexer: "Na prima! Noch einmal sterben und meine Ausrüstung ist komplett kaputt."
Schamane: "Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass der nochmal wiederkommt. Ich frage mal den Paladin von eben.
Der Paladin willigt tatsächlich ein und meint, er mache sich auch gleich auf den Weg zu der Instanz.
Schamane: Lade mal bitte den Paladin ein. Er heißt..."
Player joined
Krieger: "Sorry Jungs! Ging leider nicht anders."

AAAAaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggggllll. 
Also wenn mich der Paladin dafür jetzt nicht umbringt, dann weiss ich es auch nicht!
Ich entschuldige mich vielmals bei ihm und versuche ihm zu erklären, was bei uns schief läuft.
Er meint nur knapp:"NP!" Aber ich glaube, ihm platzt vor Wut gleich sein Arsch.

23:05 Uhr
Wir stehen vor Murmur. Endlich!
Der Krieger erklärt kurz den Boss und die Taktik die wir bei ihm anwenden wollen.
Hexer: Wir haben nur diesen einen Try dann ist mein Zeug kaputt und ich muß mich erstmal reparieren.
Krieger: Das ist schon okay. Das schaffen wir, wenn sich jeder an die Taktik hält! sprachs und charged den Endboss an.
Mitten im Kampf hört man eine Tür in den Angeln knarzen.
Oh verdammt. Entweder hat sich Maminator ihr Trommelschuhe ausgezogen oder ihr Hals ist schon so geschwollen, dass sie die 
Treppe hochgeschwebt ist. Mein Arbeitszimmer wird von einem schrillen tinituseregenden Gebrüll durchflutet, 
so dass ich bedenkliche Blicke Richtung meiner Boxen werfen muss, ob die Membranen auch nicht angerissen sind.
"Jüüüürgeeeennn?"
Bamm!Bamm!Bamm!Bamm!
Oh oh. Jetzt kommt Papa! Und wie es sich anhört, sprengt er sich gerade den Weg zum Kriegerzimmer frei.
Unser Tank bekommt gar keine Chance sich lange zu erklären, denn sein Vater scheint niemand zu sein, der sich lange
entschuldigende Reden von seinem Söhnchen anhören möchte.
Man hört nur ein kurz gebrülltes "AUS!" wie das von einem Spieß auf einem Kasernenhof, so das sämtliche Hunde 
in meiner Nachbarschaft winselnd in ihr Körbchen laufen und dann einen schallenden Einschlag einer, so wie es sich anhört, Boden/Luftrakte 
am Kopf unseres Kriegerleins. Ich schätze mal, sein Headset ist ihm vom Schädel geflogen und wir haben dadurch nun das Privileg,
Ohrenzeugen von einer wüsten Schlacht zu werden, die seid 333 BC bei Issos kein vergleichbares Pendant gefunden hat. 
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie unser Krieger versucht zwei Bosskämpfe gleichzeitig unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen, aber kläglich scheitert.
Wenigstens war die Mutter so umsichtig und hat den Stecker erst nach dieser Show rausgezogen.
Wenn schon keinen Loot von Murmur, dann wenigstens ein erstklassiges Splatterhörspiel.
Player left
Dank Reinkarnation kann ich meine restlichen Mitspieler noch einmal wiederbeleben.

Um ca. 23:15 haben wir uns soweit wieder eingekriegt und ich versuche nochmals den Paladin zu aktivieren.
Hexer: "Ich port mich mal eben nach Shattrath und repariere mein Zeug.
Der Paladin wird in die Gruppe eingeladen und macht sich zusammen mit unserem Hexer auf den Weg und
die beiden betreten die Instanz.
Hexer:"Ich glaub ich brenne!"

Stille

Oh nein. Was ist denn nun schon wieder? Ist das nur ein schlechter Scherz oder ist wirklich etwas passiert?
Hexer:"Hier vorne ist alles voller respawn. Wir kommen nicht zu euch durch!"

Tja. Was soll ich sagen? Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!
Ich habe an diesem Abend gleich zwei Tanks verloren.
Den ersten an ein lebenslanges Spielverbot und bei dem zweiten, bin ich auf der Arschlochliste gelandet.


Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## StormofDoom (28. Juli 2008)

irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich

ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


----------



## Tan (28. Juli 2008)

goil


----------



## Entrail67 (28. Juli 2008)

ich glau dazu muss man nichts sagen...Ich lieg jedenfalls grad flach vor lachen.
Aber ich hab gehört, solche Ereignisse solls geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (28. Juli 2008)

Hahaha xD Sehr sehr nice gemacht, der beste den Du bisher rausgebracht hattest^^

Tolle Leistung, meinen Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (28. Juli 2008)

Gut geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetQotsa (28. Juli 2008)

Ob echt oder nicht, sehr schön geschrieben 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nichtmehr...xD


Also auf jeden fall Hammer von der Story her ist mir egal obs das wirklich gab oder nicht^^


----------



## Raheema (28. Juli 2008)

also wenn das wirklich passiert ist dann fresse ich ienen besen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (28. Juli 2008)

Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so!!


----------



## Chinook (28. Juli 2008)

Herrlich, so ein Szenario hatte ich auchmal im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist es nicht wunderbar wenn die Kinder den Begriff "Push-to-talk" nicht kennen?
Da hat man immer was zu lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Thrullala (28. Juli 2008)

10/10 wie bei jedem andren Erfahrungsbericht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob das nu wirklichkeit is oder nich, is relativ egal...
Auf jedenfall ist das bestimmt schon vielen Leuten so ergangen.(Also nich so wie dem Krieger, sondern wie unser armer Held hier^^)

Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marabas (28. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
sry, ich bin auch Tank, auch Jugendlich... Im mom sind ferien, da darf ich z.b bis open end spielen. Geht die Schule wieder los nur bis zu gewissen zeiten... ganz ehrlich, ich komme nur dann mit wenn ich Lust habe ohne dafür etwas zu fordern... ka was das für Leute sind, für mich vollkommen unverständlich... naja, ich nehme das mal so auf das du das nicht verallgemeinerst ! Hoffe ich !

MfG


----------



## Gumml (28. Juli 2008)

DSH? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNanc (28. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich den vollen Wahrheitsgehalt anzweifle, finde ich die Geschichte dennoch sehr unterhaltsam. Hast nen guten schreibstil, musste ein paarmal sehr schmunzeln. Mach weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (28. Juli 2008)

Selbst wenn diese ganz spezielle Story nicht wahr sein sollte, so ist sie doch zumindest eine sehr genaue Nacherzählung unzähliger Erlebnisse, die andere Spieler hatten ... sie ist so schrecklich wahr. *wein*


----------



## Crazywigga (28. Juli 2008)

ich kenn das...
zwar nicht mit nem tank (bin selber einer) aber mit nem heiler ^^


----------



## Traklar (28. Juli 2008)

Sehr Geil. Kann ich mir nur zu gut vorstellen wie das bei uns wäre.

10/10 und mach mehr davon.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


Jo, ich glaube auch, dass Er sich mittlerweile die Storys ausdenkt.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

wer push-to-talk nicht anhat, ist selber schuld...
voice activation ist eben kacke, wenn man zuhaus streit usw. hat ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (28. Juli 2008)

DAAAAANKE


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut, wenn auch recht böse! 9/10!


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (28. Juli 2008)

Echt nice gemacht, wie deinen anderen berichte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (28. Juli 2008)

Juhu, ich hab ewig darauf gewartet! 

Danke zu geil!


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juli 2008)

Scheiß egal ob echt oder nicht WoW is auch nicht "echt" und trotzdem macht es Spaß, genau wie das hier zu lesen 9,5/10


----------



## Patirst (28. Juli 2008)

zum schluss hin wirds richtig episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9,5/10


----------



## hiddi (28. Juli 2008)

> Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!



sooo geil xDDD
20/10


----------



## Solidus (28. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Oh oh. Jetzt kommt Papa! Und wie es sich anhört, sprengt er sich gerade den Weg zum Kriegerzimmer frei.




poh musste ich bei dem satz lachen ey.. einfach zu geil


----------



## Feremus (28. Juli 2008)

echt super geschichte .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ist zu abenteuerlich um wahr zu sein .

aber hut ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gambrinus (28. Juli 2008)

extrem geil geschrieben!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
solltest echt fett kohle damit machen.....selten so gelacht


----------



## Herdosratos (28. Juli 2008)

omg zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....der arme krieger....sein vater hat anscheinend nen enragetimer von 0 Sekunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenox (28. Juli 2008)

hehe lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube es, habe auch schon viele verrückte dinge erlebt, dadruch das es authentisch geschildert ist, denken viele das es nicht passiert sein könnte ^^


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. Juli 2008)

Das erinnert einen an den uralten satz den es vor 3 jahren gab.

Nur auf persönlichen neveau angepasst aber immer noch gleich wie vor 3 jahre.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (28. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



ich denke mal das ist sakastisch zu verstehen, wie seine anderen geschichte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie immer... extrem geile sotry! lieg flach vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (28. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Tja. Was soll ich sagen? Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!



ich zitiere jetzt mal al bundy "dieser gott, wie schaut DIE wohl aus?"

ansonsten zur story, kurzweilig wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juli 2008)

Wie lange mussten wir ohne deine Erfahrungen verharren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wie jeder deiner Erfahrungsberichte steigt auch hier deine Punktzahl Exponentiell an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grandios *verbeug*


----------



## Baazul (28. Juli 2008)

ich musste tatsächlich lachen^^ sehr gut geschrieben


----------



## GabbaFreshy (28. Juli 2008)

ich bin grad im Lachflash wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMFG! hehe ... xD

hammer geil geschrieben ... fang an bücher zu schreiben xD omfg damn ich kann nicht mehr ...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Juli 2008)

ich finds echt geil^^
need more^^


----------



## Korgor (28. Juli 2008)

Hmm, hatte gerade n paar Erdnüsse in der Fresse, als ich das laß.
*schnellLumpenholtundMonitorvonErdnüssenbefreit*

Wirklich Nr.1, wie deine anderen auch.

Edit:
Need den Link von deinem hammer Vid. auf Youtube.
Oder war das evtl. der Crazy Frog ? (dann google ich n bissl)


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Juli 2008)

hey hast mein abend verschönert


----------



## Teasy1204 (28. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne Geschichte........... schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht


Bekommst von mir 10/10


----------



## Serenas (28. Juli 2008)

Sehr sehr gut geschrieben, 1+ mit Mappe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen.

*10 / 10*


----------



## Schaf_des_Todes (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 for Damokles - möge Dein Geist immer über uns schweben wie Deines Namensvetters Schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ob selbst erlebt oder aus den "urban legends" nacherzählt - es bleibt erstklassig!

Das heimliche Wiederanschalten von Geräten der elektronischen Unterhaltung kennt ich aus meinen Kindertagen selbst noch sehr plastisch.

Aber sobald ich weiss dass ich mit (stark) minderjährigen spiele setze och auch als Nicht-Erziehungsberechtigter Grenzen - schon allein zum Selbstschutz. Bei der obigen Geschichte haben doch alle verloren - und ohne moralinsauer sein zu wollen: Haben wir es nicht alle kommen sehen?

Der Vorteil bei den "Kiddies" ist ja das sie gern damit angeben das sie schon (so jung) noch (so spät) WoW spielen also sage ich denen je nach Alter früher oder später: "Mir egal ob Du das darfst oder nicht - gleich spielst Du ohne mich!"


Schaf_des_Todes hat fertig!


PS: Hoffentlich lesen das nicht zu viele "Kiddies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (28. Juli 2008)

Klasse wie immer, mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:warum kann ich nicht den 5 Erfahrungsbericht lesen? zeigt mir ne forennachricht an , wenn ich drauf geh -,.,-


----------



## noizycat (28. Juli 2008)

Bitterböse ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> War ja klar, dass ich dieses Verslein absichtlich überhört habe und mir mit Bedarf den Urnether unter meinen
> Sammelberufsnagel riss.


Du brauchst den Thread doch garnicht, hast das Problem doch prima gelöst. Es sind aber nicht alle Tanks so, oder anders gesagt, es gibt noch andere, die Anspruch auf alles haben. Das ist leider nur zu menschlich, oder soll ich sagen, egoistisch.


----------



## Spikereaper (28. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wirklich den Kopf zermartert!
> Ich komme einfach nicht hinter das Geheimnis, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt.
> Also bevor ich mich entschließen würde eine Tankklasse anzufangen,
> würde ich vorher meinen Hausarzt konsultieren, ob ich an Diabetes leide.



Also...ich bin Tank, noch nicht soo alt und habe Diabetis...sollte ich das jetzt lustig finden, so weise mich bitte jemand darauf hin. Ich musste mir deshalb weiß der Himmel schon genug Scheiße von Leute wie dir anhören, also bitte ich mal gaaaaaanz höflich darum, sowas in Zukunft zu lassen. Danke.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (28. Juli 2008)

Damokles for president

klasse story...


----------



## bma (28. Juli 2008)

15/10 punkte  richtig geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. Juli 2008)

Weiter so ;-) Musste laut lachen!


----------



## Severos (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu lustig^^ 
PTT ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wär gerne dabei gewesen^^
aber geil kommt auch immer von so 12jährigen:
"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?"
"JAAAAA ICH KOMME GLEICH!" 
DD


----------



## Eed (28. Juli 2008)

Sowas wie der Teil "Mami & Papi" hab ich auch schon mal erlebt. Zwar nicht ganz so extrem, aber nah dran.

Sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## king_mit_dem_ding (28. Juli 2008)

*Perfekt* 11/10 wie alle deine Erfahrungsberichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach weiter so


----------



## Zangoran (28. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe dass ich mich nicht wegpissen muss wenn ich mal wieder an einen jüngeren Tank komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer2007 (28. Juli 2008)

Hero respawnt was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem *10/10*


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

mh fand die anderen besser, trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------



## is imba (28. Juli 2008)

MUHA HA HAA H AAA HAA ! ohhh man wie geil die story HA ha HA ha ich hab immer noch pipi in den augen oh man du solltest mal gedanken drüber machen WoW Komiker zu werden ich mein es mag sein das du das  NICHT lustig fandest aber so geil wie du das rüber bringst is das echt ne geile story!!


komm nach gorgonash ich mach dein privat tank wenn das immer so lustig is mit dir xD



*heul*lach*knatsch*


----------



## Schinanski (28. Juli 2008)

solche sachen passieren wirklich ^^ ich glaub die geschichte... und echt klasse geschrieben... liest sich echt süffig...

mir ist so etwas tatsächlich auch schon passiert...

-player left-
tank weg
tank kommt nach 5 min wieder und sagt: "sry leute meine mutter hat den stecker vom router gezogen aber ich hab noch 15 minuten ausgehandelt"


gruß,
hank


----------



## Exo1337 (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (28. Juli 2008)

einfach geil XD


----------



## Pan - Cake (28. Juli 2008)

Lass mal überlegen - ok die Story ist 9/10 aber diese Tankdiskussion ist  alt - hat nen Bart wie Hüttenhannes von der Alm.

< Ich habe keine Zwangneurosen, oder leide an sonstigen Dingen und bin Tank weils Spaß macht. 

Wie in jeder Klasse gibt es Volltrottel und solche die es werden wollen.

Und nur als Beispiel: wenn ich als Mädel gesagt bekomme, dass Frauen ansich nicht tanken können hab ich auch keine Lust mehr... 

Zum Glück ist meine Mumzilla weit weg (HSL)

aber gut... hf


----------



## Brisk7373 (28. Juli 2008)

wie immer 10/10 ...weiter so ^^. ich kann dich nur anflehen öfter sowas zu schreiben ^^ .


----------



## n3tch3r (28. Juli 2008)

entschuldigt meine ausdrucksweise, aber: SCHEIßE bist du nen geiler Typ! Deine Storys sind der Wahnsinn und ich musste auch bei diesem Erfahrungsbericht von dir Tränen lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr mehr mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (28. Juli 2008)

ICH HAB NOCH NIE IN MEINEM LEBEN SO GELACHT...

ECHT GEIL!

Ich sag nur: Push2Talk


----------



## Go/For/IT (28. Juli 2008)

made my day xD


----------



## Charminbär123 (28. Juli 2008)

Herrlich, so ein Szenario hatte ich auchmal im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist es nicht wunderbar wenn die Kinder den Begriff "Push-to-talk" nicht kennen?
Da hat man immer was zu lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10

Leider gibt es aber auch welche dies kennen


----------



## Teax51 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr ^^ Meine Lieblingsstelle ist es wo die Mutter mit dem Blech an den Füssen die Treppe hochgescheppert kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal ob war oder nicht auf jedenfall top story, selten so gut gelacht. 10/10.

Ahja, wiegut das ich Tank bin und den stress nich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, hat der Vater den Krieger geschlagen oder wie?

Tolle Erziehungsmethoden.


----------



## msfluppy (28. Juli 2008)

Ich lach mich tot, besonders der 4. Erfahrungsbericht ist zu geil.

Ich kam aus dem Lachen und Heulen nicht mehr raus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Didä1 (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is soooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab die ganze zeit durchgelacht und nach 3/4 der story musst ich pause machen weil ich durch die tränen nichts mehr sehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greven73 (28. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



Ist doch egal ob es erfunden ist oder nicht...
Aber es könnte sich so zugetragen haben.
Ich fand es klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh garnicht was hier viele so lustig finden. Gut es ist amüsant wenn jemand kein Push to talk im TS hat, aber der Junge wurde eindeutig von seinen Vater geschlagen Da läuft ganz klar was falsch in dieser Familie. Find ich nicht zum lachen, eher traurig.


----------



## Relwo (28. Juli 2008)

hehe ...find ich sau nice ;D


----------



## Delwod (28. Juli 2008)

ist ja egal ob war oder nicht aber super bericht 10/10


----------



## Elahdriel09 (28. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wirklich den Kopf zermartert!
> Ich komme einfach nicht hinter das Geheimnis, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt.
> Also bevor ich mich entschließen würde eine Tankklasse anzufangen,
> würde ich vorher meinen Hausarzt konsultieren, ob ich an Diabetes leide.
> ...



MADE MY DAY!
Herrlich!! einfach nur Herrlich!!!!


----------



## jamirro (28. Juli 2008)

falls der TE mal mit seiner freizeit nichts anzufangen weiss könnte er es doch tatsächlich mal damit versuchen, ein buch zu schreiben!

Prädikat: hochwertig


trotzdem ob wahr oder nicht wahr, hört auf eure eltern. wow ist immernoch ein spiel, klar ist es scheisse vorm endboss zu leaven aber der ist am anderen tag auch wieder dort und du auch weil du es so gemacht hast wie deine eltern es wollten. ersatz findet sich immer wieder....


----------



## Tomtar (28. Juli 2008)

war, wie seine vorgaenger, genial!!!! weiter soo


----------



## Rinkon (28. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht geschrieben,weiter so.

Allerdings hätte ich den Tank nach dem 2. abrupten leaving gekickt,und den Paladin mitgenommen,der 2x(!!!) zugesagt hat,und nicht den armen kleinen 12-Jährigen,der in der 2. Stunde seine Arbeit schreibt und am Abend davor noch bis in die Puppen WoW spielen muss.


----------



## Slow0110 (28. Juli 2008)

Bin süchtig danach

Need plx mehr...

Wobei ich das nicht kenne; finde immer ne Grp (achja, bin tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## paTschQ (28. Juli 2008)

mimimimi?^^


----------



## SOS5 (28. Juli 2008)

Falls du das noch liest^^ du solltest echt Buchschreiber werden xD des is ögendwie spannend ich konnt net aufhören zu lesen dabei hasse ich es^^man will immer wissen was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also echt gz hast skill dabei



Edit: Woher hast nur diese Idee immer Erfahrungsberichte zu schreiben XD Unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (28. Juli 2008)

und was soll das so ne scheiß anspielung für diabetes sein ??? ich habe seit 6 jahren diabetes und ich finde das , dass damit nichts zu tun hat und weiß ja bestimmt nicht was man da macht -.- vollidiot ! damit scherzt man nicht , naja ich sage dir ehh vorraus das du mit 50-60 schon an diabetes Typ 2 leiden wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hab schön viel spaß noch in deinem tollen wow leben


----------



## BimmBamm (28. Juli 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> und was soll das so ne scheiß anspielung für diabetes sein ???



Wenn jemand schreibt: "Ich fühlte mich nach dem Lauf so, als ob ich schon seit Jahren unter Asthma leiden würde!" ist das genauso wenig wie DamokIes Ausdrucksweise auch nur im Ansatz "diskriminierend" für Asthma- oder sonstige Lungenkranke - es ist noch nicht mal ein Witz auf deren Kosten.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß jede Minderheit das Recht hat, verarscht zu werden (alles andere wäre diskriminierend), so ist davon hier nix - n i x - zu finden. Gar nix! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Takius (28. Juli 2008)

Du ziehst das Unglück auch nur so an... ;(


----------



## Seratos (28. Juli 2008)

Dachte am anfang des textes omg schon wieder so n whine threat, aber als ich weitergelesen hab, konnte ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr halten^^
Selbst wenn die story nicht wahr sein sollte, 8/10 verdient die auf jeden fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Außerdem könnte man die Überschrift ändern. WoW fördert die Gewalt nicht. Ob der Junge jetzt WoW, Counterstrike oder Wc3 gespielt hat... ich glaube die Eltern hätten alles nicht gut gehießen.


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. Juli 2008)

jaja die lieben eltern.

Gibt es in der accountverwaltung keine funktion um die spielzeit der kinder zu regeln?

ich glaube habe es dort gesehn kann mich auch geirrt haben.

Aber wollte immer mal wissen wiess bei den buffedleuten bei ihren eltern sind aber das wird wohl nie gelüfftet werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamirro (28. Juli 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> und was soll das so ne scheiß anspielung für diabetes sein ??? ich habe seit 6 jahren diabetes und ich finde das , dass damit nichts zu tun hat und weiß ja bestimmt nicht was man da macht -.- vollidiot ! damit scherzt man nicht , naja ich sage dir ehh vorraus das du mit 50-60 schon an diabetes Typ 2 leiden wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nanana - kein bisschen sinn für humor?

....und jemandem sowas zu wünschen oder drauf anzuspielen finde ich noch viel schlimmer als sich mal einen (vielleicht auch unüberlegten) Witz daraus zu machen!

....bestimmt hast du noch nie in deinem (kurzen) leben dich über was lustig gemacht wie ein brillenträger oder ein dicker???? nur weil du davon betroffen bist solltest du nicht so reagieren.


----------



## Spectrales (28. Juli 2008)

Das Einzige was mich mehr fasziniert als dein Text, ist dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. Juli 2008)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> jaja die lieben eltern.
> 
> Gibt es in der accountverwaltung keine funktion um die spielzeit der kinder zu regeln?
> 
> ...



Meinst die Buffed- Mitarbeiter?
Wenn ja, denke ich nicht, dass dich noch bei ihren Eltern wohnen...
Btw, was gehts dich an?


----------



## Taoru (28. Juli 2008)

Traurig aber wahr.
Sowas haben bestimmt schon mehrere erlebt... Ich zum Beispiel...
Trotzdem toller und amüsanter Erfahrungsbericht wie immer. *g*


----------



## Batrion (28. Juli 2008)

Hammer gut 
10/10 weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (28. Juli 2008)

Ist ganz lustig ich werde mir auf jeden Fall die anderen Erfahrungsberichte ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. Juli 2008)

ich liebe immer deine geschiechten da muss man immer lachen  nice 10/10 :top


----------



## Wrigor (28. Juli 2008)

Jippie, endlich wieder mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Punkten, wie immer geil geschrieben!


----------



## Seryma (28. Juli 2008)

> Mitten im Kampf hört man eine Tür in den Angeln knarzen.
> Oh verdammt. Entweder hat sich Maminator ihr Trommelschuhe, ausgezogen oder ihr Hals ist schon so geschwollen, dass sie die
> Treppe hochgeschwebt ist. Mein Arbeitszimmer wird von einem schrillen tinituseregenden Gebrüll durchflutet,
> so dass ich bedenkliche Blicke Richtung meiner Boxen werfen muss, ob die Membranen auch nicht angerissen sind.
> "Jüüüürgeeeennn?"



meine lieblingsstelle.... so geil geschrieben =D


----------



## Vérwanord (28. Juli 2008)

11/10 immerwieder geil, da gibt's nix!


----------



## Nivâ (28. Juli 2008)

na endlich ich habe schon solange auf den neuen bericht gewartet 10/10 sag ich nur.war bissher der beste^^


----------



## Agharnius (28. Juli 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> und was soll das so ne scheiß anspielung für diabetes sein ??? ich habe seit 6 jahren diabetes und ich finde das , dass damit nichts zu tun hat und weiß ja bestimmt nicht was man da macht -.- vollidiot ! damit scherzt man nicht , naja ich sage dir ehh vorraus das du mit 50-60 schon an diabetes Typ 2 leiden wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, meinste wirklich er will mit seinem Thread Diabetiker durch den Kakao ziehen? ich glaube nicht und wenn, wäre es von Dir nicht gerade die feine Art ihm eine schwere Krankheit zu wünschen, weil er in Deinen Augen über die Erkrankten hergezogen hat oder?


----------



## Inamar (28. Juli 2008)

Also echt respekt, das ist die geilste WoW story die ich seit langem gehört habe!
Und ich glaube dir ganz genau, denn mir sind auch schon so ähnliche sachen passiert! xD


----------



## otaku-san (28. Juli 2008)

Bitte mehr Erfahrungsbericht.

Und der Pala hat Dich auch wieder lieb, nach *der* Story !
:-)


----------



## yogo1212 (28. Juli 2008)

Das ist schon nen bisschen heftiger, als ich das so kenne, aber auch nur ein bisschen..
Sehr schön geschrieben, man kann einerseits mitfühlen und anderseits haltlos lachen, obwohl das eigentlich ziemlich traurig ist, einerseits, weil Eltern schrecklich unwissend sind und sich nicht darauf einlassen wollen(selber sitzen sie den ganzen Tag vorm Fernseher(Ich halte Online-Rollenspieler für sozialer als Zapper)), andererseits weil anscheinend einigen Leuten der Reiz fehlt, einen der Schwersten Jobs im Spiel zu übernehmen.

Als ich angefangen hab, sagte man mir, dass Heiler, eine Klasse die mir sehr viel Spaß macht, gefragt sind und auf Level 70 stelle ich dann fest: Wow, weit gefehlt.

So etwas ähnliches ist mir auch schon in milder Form passiert: Wollte TDM gehen und hab ne Gruppe gesucht, nachdem ich dann in einer vollständigen Gruppe war und diese geportet und gebufft in der Ini stand, fing ein DD an: sry, ich muss gehen. Auf dem Weg raus empfohl er uns einen anderen Spieler: Ein Tankpala. Unser bisheriger Dudutank meinte dann, dass er eh wenig Lust habe und lieber Kara gehe...
In dem Moment ist der Pala mit der Begründung, dass zwei Tanks unpraktisch wären, in der Annahme, dass unser Off-Krieger Tank sei, geleavt.
Bei dem Versuch den Dudu wiederzukriegen, mussten wir feststellen, dass dieser bereits in seinem Raid war und leider nicht zurückkonnte.
Auch der Pala reagierte nicht mehr auf jegliches Gewhisper und war dann auch offline...

Ich hab dann dem Krieger 50 Gold gegeben, damit er umskillt.
Aber muss man, damit man eine Instanz meistern kann, Gold bezahlen?
Eigentlich weniger...

Die Tanks selber können ja selten was dafür, im Gegenteil, gut dass es sie gibt. Kaum einer muss sich so schwer equipen und soviel Verantwortung tragen, wie der Tank und dann wird er für Fehler schon fast soviel kritisiert, wie der Heiler. Fehler sind menschlich, wer Tanks braucht, soll sie nicht vergraulen.
Eigentlich kann auch niemand sagen, dass jemand schlecht tankt, weil eigentlich jede Klasse ausser Schamanen, Hexenmeistern und Druiden einen Skill hat, die Aggro vermindert(Verblassen, Eisblock, Totstellen, Bubble...), sie werden bloß unterschätzt und nie benutzt.

Aber ich mache niemandem einen Vorwurf: Auch ich habe aufgehört meinen Krieger zu leveln..


----------



## DamokIes (28. Juli 2008)

Spikereaper schrieb:


> Also...ich bin Tank, noch nicht soo alt und habe Diabetis...sollte ich das jetzt lustig finden, so weise mich bitte jemand darauf hin. Ich musste mir deshalb weiß der Himmel schon genug Scheiße von Leute wie dir anhören, also bitte ich mal gaaaaaanz höflich darum, sowas in Zukunft zu lassen. Danke.



Du mußt den Satz auf mich bezogen verstehen und Dich nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen.
Ich wollte auf gar keinen Fall weder die Diabetes in ihrer Wertigkeit herabsetzen noch
noch ihre daran Leidenen angreifen. 
Wenns Dich wirklich so betroffen macht, dann tut mir das wirklich leid!


----------



## MarZ1 (28. Juli 2008)

jo gibt dreiste tanks die weil sie denken sie wären besser als andere alles versuchen durchzuziehen^^
bin grad auch deff warri(hab mein twink endlich auf 70 + halbwegs deff equip^^) jo mach es eifnach so wie mit meinem dd> versuchen allen zuhelfen und meist erster am port xD was man bei den anderen tanks meist genau anders sieht das SIE immer letzter sind und noch grade handeln müssen,questen,afk sein weil sie es können :/ leider...^^ weil such mal nen tank mitten in ner inni ? da kann man10 min locker afk gehen die leute werdenwarten wärs nen dd udn dann vllt noch mit niedrigerer level dazu vllt ohne cc oder sonst was dann kickt man so einen und 2min hat man neuen...aber beim tank ist man froh das man einen nach 1h vllt hat und das nutzen die "anderen" tanks halt aus :/


----------



## Thunderboldt (28. Juli 2008)

Das gibts Wirklich.
Aber sehr schön zu lesen. Bin vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen.

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (28. Juli 2008)

mach noch son ding und ich besorg dir nen vertrag bei blizza als schreiberling für comics comdey programme und den rest xP

made my night (ist ziehmlich spät um made my day zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## KInstinct (28. Juli 2008)

Hihi... voll das WOW-RL^^

Aber das ist auch leider ein Grund, warum ich nicht mit Kiddies gehe. Bevor es wieder zu Diskussionen führt: Ich kenne auch Kiddies die ihre Chars sehr gut beherschen. Aber ab gewissen Uhrzeiten kann es gefährlich mit dem Eltern werden.

Aber ehrlich, der Krieger hat mir echt leid getan. PC-Verbot für Wochen, garantiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leerox (28. Juli 2008)

es gibt ja bekantlich alles aber das kann ich fast  nicht glauben sorry 
trotzdem viel spass


----------



## Heidenherz (28. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ...Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!...



mit diesem Satz hat sich die ganze Geschichte erledigt....schön wie dus geschrieben hast, aber damit hast dus versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXeniosx (28. Juli 2008)

als tank kann man sich sowas auch erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tanken macht spaß, aber gibt leider zuviele DDs die den längsten haben wollen :>


----------



## Gocu (28. Juli 2008)

ähm ich bin acuh Tank und völlig normal, sowas kann man genauso gegen jede andere Klasse sagen... (oder fast jede)


----------



## Redtim (28. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



das glaubst nur du... ich spreche aus erfahrung.... mir ist das oft passiert... (ich war der der imemrer gehen musste....) is shcon scheiße wenn eltern anfangen zu streßen... danals dachte ich nur: können die mich ncht in ruhe lassen... aber ichw weis das sie nur das beste wollten. Meine noten verschlechterten sich (nicht nur wegen wow) und musste 8wiederholen... (muss aber sagen is das beste was mir je passiert is!)
also is kein quatsch, und ich entschuldige mich hier nochmal bei allen mit den ich mal inner grp war und das passiert is..


----------



## Shadowlink! (28. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal einfach nur..genial! Nein...noch besser : von dir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 Punkten 
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeyKay (29. Juli 2008)

Echt hammer geil, ich hab mich aufen Flur gerollt, so lustig wars ^^ 10/10


----------



## DamokIes (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich fühle mich verpflichtet hier mal etwas zu erklären.

Ich habe nie behauptet, das ALLE Tanks so sind.
Nur gibt es diese, oben beschriebenen, vereinzelt. (Leider)
Ich mag Tanks. Ohne sie würde das ganze Spiel nicht funktionieren!

-

Desweiteren ist diese Geschichte wirklich nicht erfunden, sondern exakt so passiert!
Mich wundert es ehrlichgesagt etwas, das ihr so eine unglaubhafte Story, wie die mit dem Gildenchat glaubt, aber diese nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-

Natürlich ist es traurig wenn Eltern keine andere Methode kennen ihren Nachwuchs zu erziehen, als gleich loszuprügeln.
Auf mir sind Kleiderbügel, Bambusstäbe und sogar Hände gebrochen und aus mir ist trotzdem ein Mensch geworden.
(Meine Mutter war mit drei Kindern alleinerziehend und voll berufstätig. Das machte es notwendig, das wir Kinder gehorchen!
Das nur um meine Mutter mal in Schutz zu nehmen, bevor sich darüber auch jemand beschwert)
Und dieser Knabe in der Geschichte, hatte wirklich genug Vorwarnzeit!

-

Und nun zum Thema Diabetes.
Und ich möchte damit alle Erkrankten ansprechen!
Eure Krankheit ist schlimm! Punkt!
Und es liegt mir fern diese Krankheit herabzuwerten.
Sollte sich jedoch jemand von meinem Text persönlich angegriffen 
oder gar beleidigt fühlen, so tut mir das aufrichtig Leid!
Diese Passage im Text, ist nur auf meine eigene Person bezogen. 
Ich meinte damit keinen Dritten!


----------



## Kahadan (29. Juli 2008)

made my day.
10/10


----------



## Ravenhu (29. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich iwie an einen Gruul Random Raid, als im TS plötzlich: "Niklas, gib Omi noch ein Küsschen und dann ins Bett" zu hören war.

Der komplette Raid hat sich weggeschmissen vor lachen^^

Btt: 10/10 weiter so!


----------



## Annovella (29. Juli 2008)

<3 deine texte ^^


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juli 2008)

yeah baby babääm
wie geil


----------



## Crosis (29. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


joa bis auf diese extrem eltern ist mir das auchschon mal passiert...die eltern haben halt nachgegeben als der(indem falle healer) nach kurzer offlinezeit einfach den pc aufgeschraubt hat und den an/ausschalter ausgebaut hat^^ da standen die eltern nur dumm da und kommen netma drauf den strom abzustellen^^


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Sollte sich jedoch jemand von meinem Text persönlich angegriffen
> oder gar beleidigt fühlen, so tut mir das aufrichtig Leid!



Es gibt noch einen weiteren Spielerkreis, dem Du eine Entschuldigung zukommen lassen mußt: Den Jägern!

Bin ich der einzige, dem auffällt, daß die Jäger überhaupt keine Erwähnung finden? Die DD in der Gruppe sind Hexer, Schamane und Schurke! Damit wird doch ganz klar mit dem ganzen Holzzaun darauf hingewedelt, daß niemand bei klarem Verstande je einen Jäger mit in eine Instanz mitnehmen würde - ganz eindeutig wird dem alltäglichen "Jäger-Bashing" wieder mal Vorschub geleistet!

Aber es kommt noch dicker:

Nicht nur, daß Du Dich über Mütter lustig machst, die vertikal behindert sind, unterstellst Du wenig subtil dicken Müttern, deren Lebenspartner "Jürgen" heißen, einen Hang zur Kindesmißhandlung. Bezeichnend ist, daß es sich offensichtlich um ein heterosexuelles Elternpaar handelt. Dein "Artikel" ist somit nichts anderes als unterschwellige Propaganda für homosexuelle Elternpaare, weil die in Deinem Posting gar nicht erwähnt werden und damit suggeriert wird, daß ähnliches Verhalten in deren Haushalten nicht vorkommt! 

Ach was, ich verklag Dich einfach!

Bimmbamm


----------



## turageo (29. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



Seitens eigener Erfahrungen kann ich Dir solche Geschichten aber leider bestätigen, vielleicht nicht exakt so,
aber immerhin ähnlich. Aber ich überlass es dem begabten TE solche Dinge in hübsche Worte zu packen... ;-)

Ist nicht unbedingt häufig vorgekommen bisher, aber ich selbst war mittlerweile schon zwei Mal bei so einer
Action-TS-Lauschaktion dabei (1 x Höllenfeuerzitadelle und 1 x Kara).

mfg


----------



## Sandalor (29. Juli 2008)

Hm ja Voice-Activation ist schon was Feines.
Und solche TS-Mitschnitte gibt es häufig mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag nur Schokolade oder Futureman . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. Juli 2008)

ich kenn sowas ähnliches aus meiner CS zeit...

wir sind grad mitten in einem war als auf einmal die mutter von unserem (3jahre jüngeren) leader im TS ist und sagt der M. komme heut nicht mehr spielen. M schreit was im sinne von:
"du bist ne dumme sch....." (beruf den frauen ausübern in häusern mit roten lampen)
das ist wohl DER überfehler gegenüber einer mutter !!
M. ist immer noch im spiel und im TS... man hört schreie und so was wie schläge... keiner weiss was wirklich geschehen ist... aber es tönte schwer nach einer nachstellung der schlacht in der normandie.

anderer tag, anderes erreignis.

wieder mal im TS sagt uns R. das er nun afk sei, seine freundin sei eben gekommen.

5min später...

seine freundin sagt was...

Im ts : "seiht mal alle still"

seine freundin stöhnt uns den TS zu und wir lachen uns den arsch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Push2Talk ist doch ne gute funktuion hat R. an diesem tag rausgefunden


so far... 100% wahr und BITTEBITTE mehr ts-geschichten


----------



## Blödknight (29. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen, das ist die erste von solch Geschichten die mich zum Lachen gebracht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen weiteren Spielerkreis, dem Du eine Entschuldigung zukommen lassen mußt: Den Jägern!
> 
> Bin ich der einzige, dem auffällt, daß die Jäger überhaupt keine Erwähnung finden? Die DD in der Gruppe sind Hexer, Schamane und Schurke! Damit wird doch ganz klar mit dem ganzen Holzzaun darauf hingewedelt, daß niemand bei klarem Verstande je einen Jäger mit in eine Instanz mitnehmen würde - ganz eindeutig wird dem alltäglichen "Jäger-Bashing" wieder mal Vorschub geleistet!
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also zum EB 6 : 7/10 , fand die anderen iwie besser ^.^

Aber zum Bimmbamms comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 11/10 das ist ja ma richtig geil !


----------



## squeezerio (29. Juli 2008)

Ich LIEBE deine berichte!!1 sind sooo hammer!

aber leider verlinkt Nr. 5 auf den bericht 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sroka (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    OLOL xD wie geil die sind die besten sind eh 1,4 und 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig hammer xD habe mich weg geschmissen vor lachen und dann noch das mit dem krieger OLOL xD einfach nur geil. mach mehr davon xD is richtig geil

mfg


----------



## Wegi (29. Juli 2008)

Sehr nett geschrieben, habe mir direkt mal die vorherigen mit durchgelesen. 8/10


----------



## Mace (29. Juli 2008)

"oder ihr Hals ist schon so geschwollen, dass sie die
Treppe hochgeschwebt ist"

einfach nur göttlich ^^

wieder mal sehr sehr geil


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juli 2008)

nice einfach cool^^


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (29. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal ne super Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freu mich auf die nächste


----------



## Mithrio (29. Juli 2008)

@ TE: Immer wieder eine Freunde was von dir zu lesen ^^ plxplx mehr davon


----------



## Teberion (29. Juli 2008)

echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (29. Juli 2008)

Wie immer, sehr schön geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist immer eine freude, deine Geschichten zu lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Und nun zum Thema Diabetes.
> Und ich möchte damit alle Erkrankten ansprechen!
> Eure Krankheit ist schlimm! Punkt!
> Und es liegt mir fern diese Krankheit herabzuwerten.



Ach mach dir jetzt da mal keinen Kopf.
Der Sinn wie du es gemeint hast kommt auch bei Diabetikern an auch wenn der Krankheitsverlauf kaum durch Zucker in den Arsch blasen ausgelöst wird *LOL*.
Und die Krankheit ist auch nicht soo schlimm wie manche weissmachen soll, man kann damit ganz gut Leben wenn man ein bisschen auf sich acht gibt.

Die Storys sind einfach nur hammergeil. Ich krieg bei jeder fast ne Hypo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cendron (29. Juli 2008)

Wie alle deine anderen Berichten einfach nur klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (29. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry




Doch das glaube ich aufs Wort!

Warum, weil ich soetwas auch schon mit Sohnemann oder Töchterchen durchgezogen habe.

2130 Uhr ist Deadline + einer Toleranz von einer halben Stunde. Wenn dann nicht abggeschaltet wird, kille ich Internetverbindung Stecker raus und das wars plus  einem Spielverbot über einige Tage.

Schule geht ebend vor.  

Machte das allerdings auch mit mir selbst. Es wurde allerdings vorher eine Endzeit z.B. 2230 abgemacht + toleranz. Dann war unwiderruflich Schluss. Musste das allerdings nur einmal durchziehen, waren eigendlich immer rechtzeitig fertig.

Arbeit stand auch über wow.


----------



## Schobi (29. Juli 2008)

super geschrieben 

danke für die lacher xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipmode (29. Juli 2008)

Made my DAy


----------



## Frotel (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zu zusammen. Also ich bin auch Tank-Pala auf Malygos, wenn ich sowas höre wie ich komme nur mit wenn, ich das und das und das bekomme, da geht mir der Hut hoch.Solche Leute gehören alle auf _*Igno*_.


----------



## M°ýË (29. Juli 2008)

Super Geschichte 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@frotel, wer? wer das wissen will.


----------



## Cageron (29. Juli 2008)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie unser Krieger versucht zwei Bosskämpfe gleichzeitig unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen, aber kläglich scheitert.



Zu köstlich xD. Naja sehr nice story... man was muss der pala sich verarscht vorgekommen sein^^. Naja 9,5/10


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

Frotel schrieb:


> Hallo alle zu zusammen. Also ich bin auch Tank-Pala auf Malygos, wenn ich sowas höre wie ich komme nur mit wenn, ich das und das und das bekomme, da geht mir der Hut hoch.Solche Leute gehören alle auf _*Igno*_.



Allerdings sind die Leute auch etwas empfindlich geworden. Ich hab mit 70 noch etwas Verzauberung nachskillen wollen. Darum niedrigstufige Inzen gehen wollen. Ich hab dann in die Gruppe gefragt ob ich nicht benötigte Teile dissen darf und wenn dabei ewige essenz droppt diese haben darf. Alles andere passen. *kick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Voldsom (29. Juli 2008)

Ob so geschehen, oder auch nicht, ist total belanglos ! Auf alle Fälle hat es mir ein breites Grinsen zu meinem Morgenkaffee beschert ! Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr davon !

Und die Posts von BimmBamm stehen da in der Genuss-Skala nicht hinten nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da machts doch wieder richtig Laune die Foren zu lesen !


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

hehe, genial

ja ja, die lieben Eltern. Da ist es schön wenn man älter ist und seinen Teil zu Miete beiträgt und einfach mal "Schnauze" sagen kann wenn die Mutter wieder bei nem wichtigen Bosskampf reinquatscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (29. Juli 2008)

So mal ohne alle seiten vorher durchgelesen zu haben.
Du frägst warum wir Tanks langsam keinen bock mehr haben zu tanken und es deswegen so wenige gibt?
Ganz einfach! Es ist langsam nerfig mit den DDs.
An allem haben wir schuld DD zieht aggro und natürlich ist der tank schuld (dafon abgesehen das sie zum teil selbst pullen)

Früher wars doch so:
stirbt Tank, Heiler schuld 
stirbt Heiler, Tank schuld 
stirbt DD, DD schuld


Dazu kommen noch die Kosten!
Daylis als Tank sind doof (da man eh keinen schladen macht) und für jedesmal sterben um die 10g zahlt und dann leufts mal nicht wie es soll und du hat am ende 20-30g rep

Und nun überleg mal wiso es langsam immer weniger Tanks gibt


----------



## Immolatus (29. Juli 2008)

nice, wie immer!


----------



## Miragle (29. Juli 2008)

Wie die letzen Erfahrungsberichte sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (29. Juli 2008)

Herrlich, wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (29. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen weiteren Spielerkreis, dem Du eine Entschuldigung zukommen lassen mußt: Den Jägern!
> 
> Bin ich der einzige, dem auffällt, daß die Jäger überhaupt keine Erwähnung finden? Die DD in der Gruppe sind Hexer, Schamane und Schurke! Damit wird doch ganz klar mit dem ganzen Holzzaun darauf hingewedelt, daß niemand bei klarem Verstande je einen Jäger mit in eine Instanz mitnehmen würde - ganz eindeutig wird dem alltäglichen "Jäger-Bashing" wieder mal Vorschub geleistet!
> 
> ...



auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (29. Juli 2008)

Ich musste in Kara auch schon den Heiler übereden das sein sohn der MT noch länger aufbleiben darf damit wir clearen können


----------



## hackenberger (29. Juli 2008)

ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sau geil erzählt die geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilly_gore (29. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Lacher in der Mittagspause eines unfassbar stressigen Tages! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich liest man recht bald mal wieder was von dir!


----------



## Pjoerch (29. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil, wir haben Tränen gelacht, habe die Story im TS vorgelesen bei uns..TOP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr gut geschrieben und die Story ist auch geil, ein TS Mittschnitt hätte Dir warschienlich 1000. von klicks gebracht bei Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. Juli 2008)

Pimpler schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die Kosten!
> Daylis als Tank sind doof (da man eh keinen schladen macht) und für jedesmal sterben um die 10g zahlt und dann leufts mal nicht wie es soll und du hat am ende 20-30g rep
> 
> Und nun überleg mal wiso es langsam immer weniger Tanks gibt



Also wer wegen Repkosten heult ist selber Schuld. Mimiimi ich muss mal 15 G reppen gehen. 
Ich spiele selber einen Tank und mir ist das völlig Latte Hauptsache ich hatte meinen Spaß. Das Tanks keinen Schaden machen können ist auch falsch. Ich denke, das fast jeder Tank min. 1 Schadensequip bzw nette Freunde ht, die einem bei den Dailys helfen. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, spielt er meiner Meinung nach das falsche Spielgenre.


@ Topic

Ic will mehr davon.  Sehr nett geschrieben............^^


----------



## Månegarm1 (29. Juli 2008)

sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich schon auf "Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7" ROFL

hoffe der kommt auch ^^


----------



## Geige (29. Juli 2008)

richtig geil geschrieben wie immer!
wenn man zur buffed wow community gehören will muss
man die erfahrugnsberichte einfach mal gelesen haben!
die sind pflicht!


----------



## busaku (29. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry




Selbst, wenn es nur frei erfunden wäre.. wayne! Die Story ist super geschrieben und jeder hat sich wahrscheinlich shconmal in einer ähnlichen Situation befunden.. ich erinner mich an einen Abend, an dem wir 10 Leute - sprich den ganzen Raid - in Kara ausgewechselt haben, weil immer was dazwischen kam. 

Und nein.. es war nicht, weil wir gegimpt haben *G*


----------



## Megamage (29. Juli 2008)

GEIL! Komm mir irgendwie bekannt vor mein Vater zieht auch immer der stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich aber gott sei dank selten


----------



## woggly4 (29. Juli 2008)

wie immer extrem geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr, bitte mehr!


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2008)

Naja am meisten diskriminiert fühle ICH mich natürlich!!
warum ist das so? Weil ICH ein Tank bin, angeblich mit schmutzigen Perversionen und dunklen Geheimnissen!
So.

Und deshalb habe ich mich auch NICHT beim Lesen deines Beitrages totgelacht und ich fand auch NICHT das es einer deiner Besten war und auch die Ringe auf deinem Wasserglas haben mich vollständig Bofrost gelassen. Ich habe auch gerade KEINE Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, in dem Bemühen mein Lachen zu unterdrücken, warum auch war ja auch NICHT lustig!!

Und das liegt nicht daran, dass wir Tanks kein Humor haben. Haben wir nämlich wohl. Ganz viel sogar. Letztens hab ich gesehen wie einer mit dem Fahrrad hingefallen ist und seine Milchtüte ist kaputtgegangen und überall auf dem Bürgersteig war Milch. DAS war lustig!! Schreib mal über sowas!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serternos árkanos (29. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


 irgendwie is das so ziehmlich scheiß egal ob das echt is oder nich nachdem ich den 1. erfahrungs bericht gelesn hatte hab ich mich auch noch gefragt ob das ernst gemeint ist, langsam glaub ich nich mehr drann aber liege trotzdem bei jedem neuen bericht am boden vor lachen, man könnte es so sagen : entwweder dem typen passieren die geilsten dinge oder er hat einfach ein talent sich gute storrys auszudenken , ich schätze mal eher das 2.^^


----------



## Daplex (29. Juli 2008)

Lol eiso wenn das echt is dann ja... würde ich mir gedanken machen^^
aber kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das dies passiert ist... leider oft so...


----------



## Eckhexaule (29. Juli 2008)

tolle Geschichte! Gefällt mir.


----------



## Isakara (29. Juli 2008)

Made my day! 10/10. Genial, egal ob real oder nicht.


----------



## DamokIes (29. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja am meisten diskriminiert fühle ICH mich natürlich!!
> warum ist das so? Weil ICH ein Tank bin, angeblich mit schmutzigen Perversionen und dunklen Geheimnissen!
> So.
> 
> ...



Endlich hab ich mal ins Schwarze getroffen und jemanden geowned der es WIRKLICH nicht anders verdient hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab jetzt also nur noch was über Tanks!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du hier?


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich mal ins Schwarze getroffen und jemanden geowned der es WIRKLICH nicht anders verdient hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die meine Psyche schwer belastende Diskriminierung ist tatsächlich dadurch ein Stückchen aufgehoben worden, dass du nur für mich einen Thread eröffnet hast, der dazu von Anfang an dem Tode geweiht war. 
Dazu kommt außerdem noch, dass dieser Thread ausgesprochen lustig war, wesentlich lustiger als deine bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte. (allerings kam mir die Geschichte irgendwie bekannt vor...grübel...wo hab ich die schon mal gelesen.) 
Insofern muss man dir auch noch anrechnen, dass du Kritik annimmst und erfolgreich umsetzt!

Weiterso, wenn du Fragen hast die den Humor betreffen frag mich !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (29. Juli 2008)

ich lese schon die überschrift und sehe den übelst langen text schon kein bock weils einfach nur mist is !


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> ich lese schon die überschrift und sehe den übelst langen text schon kein bock weils einfach nur mist is !



Hast recht! Überhaupt diese Unart, ganze Sätze zu verwenden.

Damokles Bericht wäre so viel besser gewesen:


Sind in Innie gegangen

Tank musste raus wegen Eltern

Neuen Tank geholt

kamen nicht mehr rein wegen respawn---Ende


Wäre auch lustig gewesen und nicht soviel zu lesen!


----------



## Wegi (29. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> ich lese schon die überschrift und sehe den übelst langen text schon kein bock weils einfach nur mist is !


Das kannst du natürlich auch beurteilen, wenn du den Text nicht gelesen hast. Lesefaul und auch noch frech werden.


----------



## Knödelfrau (29. Juli 2008)

Godlike :]


----------



## DamokIes (29. Juli 2008)

Ich schau auf den Namen, seh die Sig und muß kotzen weil mir schlecht wird.


----------



## ChiaDharma (29. Juli 2008)

da kann man nur "selbst schuld" sagen,du hättest den krieger garnicht erst wieder einladen sollen,sondern gleich den paladin


----------



## Härja (29. Juli 2008)

> ich lese schon die überschrift und sehe den übelst langen text schon kein bock weils einfach nur mist is !


schon mal ein buch in der hand gehabt? dieses dumm-und-stolz-drauf nervt langsam -.-


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> Dachte am anfang des textes omg schon wieder so n whine threat, aber als ich weitergelesen hab, konnte ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr halten^^
> Selbst wenn die story nicht wahr sein sollte, 8/10 verdient die auf jeden fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir hat´s auch gefallen, besonders die Stelle, wo der Krieger versucht 2 Bosskämpfe gleichzeitig zu bestreiten (DAD und ingame) und kläglich scheitert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schön aufbereitet (übersichtlich) und lustig ge/beschrieben.


Deine Schamanenstory (anderer thread) fand´ich prima.

Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (30. Juli 2008)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab tränen gelacht, das mit den zwei Bosskämpfen aufeinmal is mein persönlicher Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , schöne Geschichte!!!, wahr oder nicht, is mir latte - is wie Kino, nur viel besser; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganjâmâne (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genial!  vielen dank für diese vorzügliche verkürzung der wartezeit auf die server! weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (30. Juli 2008)

Du solltest mit Deinen Erfahrungsberichten einen "Blog" machen. Wäre einfacher für Deine "Fans" und schöner für die "Nicht-Fans". 
In einem Blog könntest Du auch noch eins zwei Bilder einfügen, dass selbst die "lesefaulen" etwas amüsiert wären und nicht direkt ein Schock bekommen, wenn sie soviel Text sehen. 

Sollte der Blog stehen, lass es uns wissen xD 

Danke, für den Bericht, schöner Schreibstil.

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Tpohrl (30. Juli 2008)

thx, einfach köstlich!​vote for best post of the week


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



es ist deine sache ob du ihm glauben willst oder nicht. Das kümmert weder ihn noch jemand anderen.
diese geschichte kenn ich von mir auch, somit glaube ich ihm vollkommen. aber sehr amüsant^^ köstlich!!!!
LG
Dark/Bell/Peo


----------



## Gunjah (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Damo,

auch von mir wieder ein dickes Lob für diesen Bericht! Alle Werke von dir sind immer wieder schön zu lesen, ideal für die Mittagspause...

Und egal ob das tatsächlich so passiert ist oder nicht - die meisten lachen drüber, weil ihnen so etwas in ähnlicher Form auch schon mal passiert ist, weil man sich damit identifizieren kann.

Also, Daumen hoch, weiter so und bitte mehr davon!

"AUS!" xD


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2008)

Spikereaper schrieb:


> Also...ich bin Tank, noch nicht soo alt und habe Diabetis...sollte ich das jetzt lustig finden, so weise mich bitte jemand darauf hin. Ich musste mir deshalb weiß der Himmel schon genug Scheiße von Leute wie dir anhören, also bitte ich mal gaaaaaanz höflich darum, sowas in Zukunft zu lassen. Danke.




wieso soll er das lassen? Wer hat dir gesagt, du sollst dieses Bericht lesen? niemand zwingt dich dazu, es zu lesen. Es ist also deine Entscheidung. Und wenn du was gegen ihn was hast, dann mach ein pm und schreib ihm persöhnlich und nicht hier im Thread. Denn sowas ist nicht witzig und man geht damit auch nicht spassig um. Das versaut nur die stimmung...
also bitte ICH dich mal höflich, sowas HIER zu lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke


----------



## Magickevin (30. Juli 2008)

Omg wie geil zwar nicht der beste von der aber von mir gibts 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veldes (30. Juli 2008)

geile story, is dir echt gelungen.
aber: ihr standet mit der ganzen grp vor Murmur, den pala schon eingeladen.
da ich selber seit ein paar wochen einen hexer spiele, weiß ich, dass der wunderbare zauber "ritual der beschwörung" (aka hexer-port), seit 2.4 auch benutzt werden kann, um spieler aus der spieltwelt in inztanzen zu porten und umgekehrt.
hätte vielleicht geholfen, um den pala schnell beizuschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (30. Juli 2008)

Veldes schrieb:


> geile story, is dir echt gelungen.
> aber: ihr standet mit der ganzen grp vor Murmur, den pala schon eingeladen.
> da ich selber seit ein paar wochen einen hexer spiele, weiß ich, dass der wunderbare zauber "ritual der beschwörung" (aka hexer-port), seit 2.4 auch benutzt werden kann, um spieler aus der spieltwelt in inztanzen zu porten und umgekehrt.
> hätte vielleicht geholfen, um den pala schnell beizuschaffen
> ...



Wenn du aufmerksamer gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir aufgefallen, das sich unser Hexenmeister in Shattrath befand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (30. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


Wayne? Ist doch total egal ob's ausgedacht ist oder nicht ich find's Klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobbos (30. Juli 2008)

9/10 Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatiker (30. Juli 2008)

ROFLMAO

10/10

wie immer... danke dir für die tollen sog. "Erfahrungsberichte"!!! Ob erfunden, oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal, mit sicherheit ist viel wahres dran, da mir das auch schon so ähnlich passiert ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jambafi (30. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ...oder ihr Hals ist schon so geschwollen, dass sie die Treppe hochgeschwebt ist.



Grenzgenial!!




Tuminix schrieb:


> Du solltest mit Deinen Erfahrungsberichten einen "Blog" machen. Wäre einfacher für Deine "Fans" und schöner für die "Nicht-Fans".
> In einem Blog könntest Du auch noch eins zwei Bilder einfügen, dass selbst die "lesefaulen" etwas amüsiert wären und nicht direkt ein Schock bekommen, wenn sie soviel Text sehen.
> 
> Sollte der Blog stehen, lass es uns wissen xD
> ...



Als Fan ganz klar dafür!!


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (30. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



Du bist ja ein gaaaanz schlauer Bub^^


----------



## Paincrusher (30. Juli 2008)

made my day
Wiedermal ein super Erfahrungsbericht^^
10/10
Weiter so!


----------



## Juudra (30. Juli 2008)

Wegi schrieb:


> Das kannst du natürlich auch beurteilen, wenn du den Text nicht gelesen hast. Lesefaul und auch noch frech werden.



naja was willste erwarten von so einem der in seinem gesamten leben noch nie nen buch in der hand hatte garantiert. so nen handbuch von wow zu lesen erfordert ja das man sämtliche Buchstaben im Alphabet kennt die großen sowie die kleinen.das nimmt bei solchen leuten zuviel der eh schon wenig vorhandenen Gehirnkapazität ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Juli 2008)

bei 
Jürrrrrgeeeeeen
bekam ich so nen lachanfall^^
zu geil die geschichte


----------



## DaScAn (30. Juli 2008)

DAS ist das Wahre leben.
Danke für diesen Herzhaften geilen und dennoch realistischen Report. So geht es ständig ab.
Glaubts mir^^

Man hab ich gefeiert^^


----------



## Solon25 (30. Juli 2008)

Entrail67 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab gehört, solche Ereignisse solls geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab es selber ähnlich bei Guild Wars vor ein paar Jahren erlebt.. Mir war es schon nicht suspekt das der Heiler eine Kindliche Stimme im TS hatte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor den letzten 2 Gegnerwellen des großen Tempels mit den Bossen brüllte wer rum das er essen kommen soll.. Dann sitzt man da 20 Min. und wartet.. er kommt wieder ins TS, hörste noch im Hintergrund: "Nichts da, ich zieh jetzt den Stecker.."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenigstens haben wir seinen Loot (ist bei GW festgelegt und 10 Min. an den Spieler gebunden bevor es wer aufnehmen kann) aufgenommen und direkt verkauft, der Erlös wurde geteilt. Gab für jeden 2 Gold.

Deshalb gehe ich niemals mehr in eine Gilde die ab 16 Jahren aufnimmt, war übrigens nicht das einzige mal das sowas passiert ist.. Am Ende kam oft Mama oder Papa und schimpfte/ zog den Stecker usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (30. Juli 2008)

Ich saß mal mit einer fertigen inigruppe im einer ini fest und unser Schattenpriester (er war in meiner Gilde, war satte 12 Jahre alt) sagt: Er müsse eben zur Dönerbude laufen und käme dann wieder, wäre nur um die Ecke....

Er kam ne ganze Srunde später wieder, wir hatten in der Zeir Ersatz gefunden und er schreibt mich an und meint: "Sry, aber bei mir hatte es auf einmal angefangen zu regnen als ich in der Dönerbude war und dann hat es geblitzt und ich hatte angst getroffen zu werden und hab gewartet bis es aufgehört hat...."


----------



## Vexoka (30. Juli 2008)

noob hexer oO

der kann sich doch selber porten dann sich nach shat porten reppen und wenn er das in 2 mins schafft seinen eigenen port annehmen und tada ist er wieder da^^


----------



## Rinkon (30. Juli 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> es ist deine sache ob du ihm glauben willst oder nicht. Das kümmert weder ihn noch jemand anderen.
> diese geschichte kenn ich von mir auch, somit glaube ich ihm vollkommen. aber sehr amüsant^^ köstlich!!!!
> LG
> Dark/Bell/Peo



ähm... ja,es ist seine Meinung,die er hier äußert,wie jeder andere auch.
Er äußert ,wenn auch in etwas bizarrer Form,Kritik am Bericht,was doch jeden Künstler weiterbringt,oder?
Ich könnte auch behaupten,dass,wenn du scheibst du würdest es ihm glauben und fändet es sehr amüsant,es keinen kümmert,weder ihn noch jemand anderen,oder??? Aber auch du äußerst so Kritik,oder?


----------



## schoeni (30. Juli 2008)

hehe, super!
gegen ende wirds allerdings ein wenig schwach 
trotzdem 10/10 
damokles is spitze


----------



## Lord Nordmann (30. Juli 2008)

Respekt. Egal ob wirklich passiert oder nicht - Unterhaltung vom feinsten =)

Gruß
Nord


----------



## dydy (31. Juli 2008)

ich liebe einfach diese geschichten mach bitte weiter so !!!! *dickes lob hinterlass*

und ich waer dafuer das deine storys ins buffed magazien reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (31. Juli 2008)

gott lass hirn regnen.
wieder son gimpbeitrag den die welt net braucht.


----------



## Seek (31. Juli 2008)

Ich fall um ist das geil xD

sowas zu lesen ist echt lustig.
der einzige grund warum es dann doch net mehr so lustig ist, ist das ich das selber schon erlebt habe -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (31. Juli 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> gott lass hirn regnen.
> wieder son gimpbeitrag den die welt net braucht.



Ja Gott, lass bitte Hirn auf yaRealy regnen!
Denn er braucht es offensichtlich, diesen und auch die anderen Beiträge zu verstehen.
Und bitte pack noch etwas Humor mit hinzu.
Ach ja...
Und wo du schon mal dabei bist, bitte auch etwas Grammatik.
Ein wenig mehr Sympathie könnte auch nicht schaden. Vielleicht findet er dann auch mal Freunde.

Amen


----------



## Thoralfus (31. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> .... Ich schätze mal, sein Headset ist ihm vom Schädel geflogen und wir haben dadurch nun das Privileg,
> Ohrenzeugen von einer wüsten Schlacht zu werden, die seid 333 BC bei Issos kein vergleichbares Pendant gefunden hat.
> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie unser Krieger versucht zwei Bosskämpfe gleichzeitig unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen, aber kläglich scheitert.
> Wenigstens war die Mutter so umsichtig und hat den Stecker erst nach dieser Show rausgezogen.
> ...




ganz nette geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schade das ihr den pala nicht in die ini porten konntes wwil der hexer reppen mußte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (1. August 2008)

Slayer2007 schrieb:


> Hero respawnt was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das seh ich ja jetzt erst...
Natürlich respawnt auch eine Instanz wenn sie heroisch eingestellt ist!
Bist wohl einer der glücklichen, die noch nicht lang genug in einer festgesteckt haben bis respawn da ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Das seh ich ja jetzt erst...
> Natürlich respawnt auch eine Instanz wenn sie heroisch eingestellt ist!
> Bist wohl einer der glücklichen, die noch nicht lang genug in einer festgesteckt haben bis respawn da ist.
> 
> ...



Lasst uns hoffen das euer Tank respawnt! 
Die von dir geschilderten Vorkommnisse können im RL recht dauerhafte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen (rip) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (1. August 2008)

das is der witzigste beitrag den ich kenne aber das witzigste is für mich das ich jetzt endlich weis: So etwas passiert nicht nur bei mir zu hause!!!! also ich werd mir die tipps mit dem was ich zu sagen hab merken und einsetzten wenn ich mal wieder vor nem instanzenendboss bin ^^


----------



## Anusanna (1. August 2008)

Damo, made my day... again  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind1991 (1. August 2008)

Geile Story wie alle anderen auch 10/10

mach weiter!!!


----------



## DamokIes (1. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lasst uns hoffen das euer Tank respawnt!
> Die von dir geschilderten Vorkommnisse können im RL recht dauerhafte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen (rip)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich steh grad etwas auf dem Schlach bei deinen Kommentaren.
Ehrlichgesagt, konnte ich deinem ersten statement keinen schlüssigen Sinn entnehmen.
Fandest du den Bericht nun gut, und das war nur Ironie?
Oder war der Bericht in deinen Augen wirklich Mist.
Aber dann kann ich den Smiley am Ende nicht einordnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder besser noch....
nenn mir mal deine verhassteste Klasse/Rasse.
Die bau ich dann in die nächste Geschichte ein um meine Aggro bei dir wieder abzubauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ela_77 (3. August 2008)

hihi.. habe das grade das erste Mal gelesen.. Das ist zu lustig ^^

Sehr schön geschrieben... hoffentlich kommen noch mehr solcher Erfahrungsberichte.

LG,

Ela


----------



## Screen (3. August 2008)

hab jetzt ebena alle 6 erlebnis berichte gelesen und muss sagen, RICHTIG GEIL GESCHRIEBEN*caps aus*
ne wirklich respekt, und viel besser wenn sich das alles so zu getragen hat, aber am besten ist immer noch
'mominator'
hahah wie geil....
ne echt danke für den schönen abend!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich steh grad etwas auf dem Schlach bei deinen Kommentaren.
> Ehrlichgesagt, konnte ich deinem ersten statement keinen schlüssigen Sinn entnehmen.
> Fandest du den Bericht nun gut, und das war nur Ironie?
> Oder war der Bericht in deinen Augen wirklich Mist.
> ...



uuupppps  da ist mein Sarkasmus wohl Amok gelaufen 
Das hat man davon wenn man son schrägen Humor hat wie ich!

Lieber Damokles, (ganz im Ernst und ohne jede Ironie!!!)

Deine Erfahrungsberichte (und zwar jeder Einzelne) sind sowohl inhaltlich als auch rethorisch ein Hochgenuss.
Alleine deine unnachahmliche Lust und Fähigkeit am Formulieren macht beim Lesen ein Mordsvergnügen,
(und macht mich, und das gebe ich nur ungern zu, auch jedesmal nicht unerheblich neidisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Da ich dachte dies in der Vergangenheit bereits zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben, habe ich mir diesesmal erlaubt, ein wenig rumzufrotzeln.
Aber glaube mir, wenn ich sage: "du bist der Meister", dann mein ich das genau so!!!

*verneig*

so soviel ernsthaftes am Stück *schwitz* daher Ironie wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also am liebsten mag ich alle Klassen, die dauerhüpfend vorm Tank rumwuseln und dabei im Staccato ein DMG-Meter posten, währen sie berichten, welche Innies sie bereits im Alleingang gemacht haben (überlicherweise schwere Hero innies) und wieviel Crits sie (hier bitte Datum und Uhrzeit einsetzen) gemacht haben. Zwischendrin erklären sie dem Tank noch wie er welche Mobs pullen soll oder pullen gleich mal selber.
Also über die bitte nichts schlechtes schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (4. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also am liebsten mag ich alle Klassen, die dauerhüpfend vorm Tank rumwuseln und dabei im Staccato ein DMG-Meter posten, währen sie berichten, welche Innies sie bereits im Alleingang gemacht haben (überlicherweise schwere Hero innies) und wieviel Crits sie (hier bitte Datum und Uhrzeit einsetzen) gemacht haben. Zwischendrin erklären sie dem Tank noch wie er welche Mobs pullen soll oder pullen gleich mal selber.
> Also über die bitte nichts schlechtes schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoppala. Da hast ja gerade meinen nächsten Bericht zusammengefasst. Kannst du etwa meine Gedanken lesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (11. August 2008)

sehr schön geschrieben, ist mir auch schon öfters passiert sowas


----------



## soul6 (11. August 2008)

> Tja. Was soll ich sagen? Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!
> Ich habe an diesem Abend gleich zwei Tanks verloren.
> Den ersten an ein lebenslanges Spielverbot und bei dem zweiten, bin ich auf der Arschlochliste gelandet.


KREISCH !!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
You made realy my day body :-)))))))

Die Story war wieder mal der absolute Wahsinn und super geschrieben.
Weiter so
lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (11. August 2008)

denkemal ist nicht alles 100% wahr...aber na und? es ist lustig, unterhaltsam und recht realistisch(vom grund auf)


----------



## DamokIes (16. August 2008)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Das erinnert einen an den uralten satz den es vor 3 jahren gab.
> 
> Nur auf persönlichen neveau angepasst aber immer noch gleich wie vor 3 jahre.
> 
> ...




Ich platze vor Neugierde...
Welcher Satz???


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. August 2008)

Warums so wenige gibt?
Kann ich dir sagen
War selbst mal einer
Warum "war"?
Kaum kann man auch nur einmal aggro ned halten selbst wenn man keinerlei antankzeit bei bossen kriegt wird man fertig gemacht "Gibs auf du hoffnungsloser fall" "Trottel! Knub! Boon!" "Lösch dir den Char wenn du ihn überhaupts nicht beherrscht"
Ich bin auch nicht anders als andere
Würde jeder nen tank spielen (was anderes als nen prot-pala! der hats leichter...) gäbs mehr verständis wie hart das ist als Krieger z.b. dann würde keiner mehr so über durchaus fähige tanks, die aber keine chance kriegen weil immer jmd anders pullt odersofort draufgehaun wird nachdem der tank kaum 1 sekunde dranwar, herziehn...
Naja nu bin ich auf Fury und mach schönes dmg...

Situation:
Schon laaange her:
Hdz 1
Ich tanke (als krieger)
aus bereits besagten grünedn kann ich öfters ned aggro halten, vorallem ned wenn ich 4 mobs gleichzeitig tanken soll und jeder auf nen anderen draufhaut...
naja einer aus der grp regt sich auf "Du Kaknoob lösch deinen char blablabla du unfähiger trottel blablabla ebayer blablabla..." welcome to my ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann hab ich mit absicht die letzten wipes ausgelöst...

Was ich damit sagen will:

ES MACHT KEINEN SPAß 
zu tanken wenn alle auf einem rumhacken weil sie selber alle zu unfähig sind in einer gruppe zu spielen...

Hackt weniger auf uns rum und dann wedet ihr vielleicht mit so manchem tank mehr belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (16. August 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Warums so wenige gibt?
> Kann ich dir sagen...
> 
> ...ES MACHT KEINEN SPAß
> ...




Und somit hat sich für mich das Mysterium des Tankmangels gelüftet.
Vielen Dank, das ich jetzt meinen Kopf für den nächsten Bericht frei habe.

Ach ja...
Er handelt von DDs, die ihren Tank ärgern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razleSs (16. August 2008)

was ist den der verfasser für n trottel hat er nichts besseres zu tuhen als immer seine scheisse hier rein zu posten du hast wohl 0 real life lol xD


----------



## _Garry_ (16. August 2008)

Ich frage mich grade:
wann werden die ersten andackeln und zum pala sagen:
"Mensch ey, bau doch ma aggro auf ich kann nicht mal einen hit landen und zieh fast deine aggro weg"
oder wie 2posts über mir:
"Gibs auf du hoffnungsloser fall" "Trottel! Knub! Boon!" "Lösch dir den Char wenn du ihn überhaupts nicht beherrscht"


----------



## tyrokz (16. August 2008)

hab nach dme ersten absatz schon aufgehört..

in meinen augen sind das einfach dumme affen die meinen der welt beweisen zu müssen was für geile playa sie sind.


----------



## DamokIes (16. August 2008)

razleSs schrieb:


> was ist den der verfasser für n trottel hat er nichts besseres zu tuhen als immer seine scheisse hier rein zu posten du hast wohl 0 real life lol xD



Was ist denn der Verfasser für ein Trottel. Hat er nichts besseres zu tu-hn, als immer seine Scheisse hier rein zu posten? Du hast wohl 0 real life. lol xD

Ich habe 13 Fehler gefunden. Wer bietet mehr?









Das wollte ich auch schon immer mal machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

razleSs schrieb:


> was ist den der verfasser für n trottel hat er nichts besseres zu tuhen als immer seine scheisse hier rein zu posten du hast wohl 0 real life lol xD



Forenpause.


----------



## Plakner (17. August 2008)

Made my "letzten Ferientag" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (17. August 2008)

lustig und realistisch (ach wie gern würde ich meinen vater ich solchen momenten ausem fenster werfen)*träum*
tür knallt auf :halb 2 ab ins bett und schon wieder für ein halbes jahr kein pc


----------



## Silenya (17. August 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Verfasser für ein Trottel. Hat er nichts besseres zu tu-hn, als immer seine Scheisse hier rein zu posten? Du hast wohl 0 real life. lol xD
> 
> Ich habe 13 Fehler gefunden. Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> ...



1 Fehler mehr^^ tun schreibt man immer noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (17. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Einzige wirkliche Sauerei ist imo, dass Tanks viel mehr Repkosten zahlen müssen und dann noch umskillen angesagt ist wenn sie Gold farmen wollen.

Das mit dem oft Umskillen trifft zwar auch auf Heiler zu (erfahr ich selbst mit meinem neuen Priester momentan) aber die haben wenigstens
nicht so monströse Repkosten (selbst wenn man Preis für Kerzen mit einrechnet).

Somit:

Unverhältnismäßig hohe Repkosten - Grund genug keinen Tank zu spielen. 

( Dailys mache ich nur alle 3 Monate ein paar und regelmäßig Farmen steht direkt neben dem Teufel auf der Liste)


----------



## Lisutari (17. August 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Einzige wirkliche Sauerei ist imo, dass Tanks viel mehr Repkosten zahlen müssen und dann noch umskillen angesagt ist wenn sie Gold farmen wollen.
> 
> Das mit dem oft Umskillen trifft zwar auch auf Heiler zu (erfahr ich selbst mit meinem neuen Priester momentan) aber die haben wenigstens
> nicht so monströse Repkosten (selbst wenn man Preis für Kerzen mit einrechnet).
> ...


Wir zahlen unseren Tanks immer die Reppkosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (17. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wir zahlen unseren Tanks immer die Reppkosten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das könnte auf Dauer teuer werden oder?


----------



## Dashy (17. August 2008)

Richtig genial, nur die mit der Gilde war besser xD 9/10


----------



## Thersus (17. August 2008)

Das lässt sich eigentlich nur durch ein Wort beschreiben: omfg rofl....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, super geschrieben. MEHR!


----------



## Lisutari (17. August 2008)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Das könnte auf Dauer teuer werden oder?


Das geht schon so seit wir Kara gehen, jetzt sind wir T5 und geht noch immer^^


----------



## shartas (17. August 2008)

ich denk auch das es nicht alzu teuer ist wenn die repkosten der tanks bzw des mt durch 25 mann geteilt wir oer aus g kasse bezahlt wird denn durch die raids kommt ja auch immer wieder enbisschen was  rein


----------



## Mosebi (18. August 2008)

Gibt es mal wieder etwas neues?


----------



## DamokIes (18. August 2008)

Mosebi schrieb:


> Gibt es mal wieder etwas neues?



Bestimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Bestimmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*hechel*


----------



## ShadowXanTos (19. August 2008)

naja was soll man dazu sagen.. das leben ist kein ponyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die tank-knappheit ist echt grauenhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (19. August 2008)

Ich fands auch megaglustig ehrlich gesagt interessieren mich solche geschichten immer und ich finds  toll sowas hier zu lesen.         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarius (19. August 2008)

ich bin gerade von meine stuhl gefallen, einfach nur Hammer *lach*


----------



## Aremetis (19. August 2008)

Also ich habe da so meine Theorie wieso Tanks Mangelware sind.

Mal abgesehen von den hohen Rep-Kosten - ist er doch häufig der Arsch der Nation.

Warum?

Im Grunde stehen in einer normalen 5er Ini Truppe genau 2 Personen im Fokus:  Tank + Heiler.    Wenn eine Gruppe stirbt - wem wird die Schuld gegeben? Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass einer dann schreit "Der Hexer war es - verbrennt ihn".  Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, dass der Hexer (oder anderer DD) solche unnützen Dinge wie Aggrometer (z.B. Omen) nicht kennt, hat oder gar braucht. Er ist DD und sein Job ist es Damage zu machen.  Antanken oder Aggro-Management werden sowieso überbewertet. So ein neumodisch Kram brauch man nicht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gott sei Dank bin ich Paladin und habe mit meiner Weihe etc. einen leichten Vorteil gegenüber meinen leidgeplagten Kriegerkollegen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dennoch sollten auch DD's sich eine Sache vor Augen halten:  auch Tanks haben keine Gesichtsaggro.


Ob ein DD 100 Dmg mehr oder weniger macht - das interessiert keine Sau, aber wehe der Tank baut 20k Aggro nicht innerhalb der ersten 2 Sekunden auf.



Nun, jeder der meint, dass wir nun ein Mimimimimi.... der solle doch einfach mal seine masochistische Ader entdecken und selbst einen Tank spielen.
"Hallo, ich bin Tank und mag verhauen zu werden"

Ich denke, dass es nicht leicht ist einen Tank zu spielen und man sich damit abfinden muss, dass

a) man immer im Fokus steht
b) stets die Hucke voll bekommt
c) bei Random Gruppen vergebens auf Rep-Kosten Unterstützung hoffen kann
d) man keinen Schaden macht und somit farmen, Daily-Quests länger dauern usw.
e) man im PvP einfach nichts zu suchen hat
f) und somit auch keine anständige Rüstung mal eben mit etwas Ehre und 1-2 Abzeichen sich kaufen kann

und ... und... und...

Deswegen gibt es auch so viele DD's.  Denn viel Schaden = 1337 Rul0r 111111Elf! Wilste 1on1 Du Noob?

Meine 2 cents.......


PS: Und für alle die es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben - Ja, ich bin Tank und nein ich bin nicht so einer "Gib mir all dies und das, sonst hf & gl" Typ. Sondern einfach nur ein kleiner Paladin-Noob der auf Schläge steht und sich gerne mal anmaulen lässt. Und das aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## Error2000 (19. August 2008)

Wie immer grandios ^^

10/10


----------



## Tice (19. August 2008)

lässt sich super lesen : D note 1


----------



## ChrisM1988 (19. August 2008)

Tice schrieb:


> lässt sich super lesen : D note 1



Muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen ich lach mich nach dem 10ten mal lesen immer noch total schlapp XD

GENIAL !!!!

Wenn dir nochmal was lustiges passiert WIEDER POSTEN !!!!


----------



## Shadowdragen (27. August 2008)

XD oh man du schreibst genau das was bei mir auch schon mal wahr blos bei uns war es der Heiler und man wir haben uns halb tot gelacht im ts


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Interessant und amüsant geschrieben. Musste teilweise schon sehr schmunzeln.


----------



## Seridan (27. August 2008)

Oh man ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen, sehr gut geschrieben 10/10
eins a.
konnte mir das lachen einfach nicht mehr verkneifen und jetzt is mein chef komisch drauf...warum nur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber es hat sich gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (27. August 2008)

Seridan schrieb:


> ...konnte mir das lachen einfach nicht mehr verkneifen und jetzt is mein chef komisch drauf...warum nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist bei euch in der Firma etwa das lachen verboten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder hast du gar "während" der Arbeitszeit gelesen?
Vorsicht! Nicht hier antworten. Das gilt als schriftliches Zugeständnis und kann
bei einer Abmahnung mit resultierender Kündigung als Mittel im Arbeitsgerichtsprozess
gegen dich verwendet weden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zefrion (1. September 2008)

ich hab tierisch gelacht, wie bei jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UNBEDINGT MEHR!!!! (ich freu mich drauf ;-) )


----------



## Shurycain (1. September 2008)

Super ! Need more !!


----------



## Baltimus (7. September 2008)

Chinook schrieb:


> ist es nicht wunderbar wenn die Kinder den Begriff "Push-to-talk" nicht kennen?


Also ich kenn den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich selbst Kiddie bin, hatte ich auch schon solche Erlebnisse mit "Mumzilla" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10, der Anfang hat mich nicht wirklich umgehauen, danach wars aber seehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Balti


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

> Jüüüüüüürgeeeeeen? Bamm.Bamm.Bamm. AUS! Player left


Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (7. September 2008)

Amüsante Story ^^


----------



## Déeziz (7. September 2008)

Made my Day <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylirius (8. September 2008)

Immer wieder schön Deine Geschichten zu lesen!
Bitte mehr davon.

Und woher sind die zwei Pappnasen in Deinem Profilbild?


----------



## Skullzigg (8. September 2008)

hahaha in deinem bild diese pappnasen , bist du das etwa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (9. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Aber nein! Im Regelfall sind Tanks ganz liebe und normale Menschen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Blumentau (9. September 2008)

made my day


traurig aber wahr, solche dinge passieren


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2008)

Maminator xD einfach gottlich oder Mam Kong Mamzilla xD


----------



## DerOffTank (10. September 2008)

wunderschön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab grad ein breites grinsen xD


----------



## Ti_Zero (10. September 2008)

Wunderschön, und ja: so etwas gibt es, ist mir ebenfalls bereits mal ähnlich ergangen, nur war da der Tank so ein niedlicher kleiner Junge, dass ich ihn noch aberalls mitnehmen werde ^^


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

naja nette erklärung aber ob das war ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. September 2008)

egal ob wahr oder nicht, geilo geschrieben. 10/10 punkte von mir

sowas passiert leider gottes viel zu oft, mir ist es auch schon oft genug untergekommen, dass selbst volljährigen von den eltern(in 80% der fälle wars die mutter) der stecker gezogen wird. 
immer wieder lustig aber auch im selben moment  um einiges ärgerlicher. ich glaube die permanente tank- und healmangel ist auf so ziemlich jedem realm fakt. genau aus diesem grund spiel ich mir zur zeit noch nen protpala hoch, dann hab ich nen healer, nen guten cc/ddler und nen tank im repertoire und werde mich über solche situationen nicht mehr ganz so oft ärgern müssen.


----------



## dlub (10. September 2008)

Ich bin auch tank und denke es gibt nicht wirklich zuwenige es halt so zum raiden kara und co findest du immer nen tank weil raiden lange nicht so anstregend ist wie manch eine 5er z.b TDM als Krieger mach das 2-3x und du hast kein bock mehr drauf weil es einfach total anstregend ist wenn man dann mal nicht aufpasst wird geflamed... Und in raids haste ja meiste keine Großen grp, daher easy going 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (10. September 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> nette idee mit dem balken (greymatterfan?) ^^



Greywas?


----------



## WoWFan1 (21. September 2008)

oh Gott der Arme Tank ! lasst uns eine schweigeminute für Jürgen einnehmen............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (23. September 2008)

goil aber wann kommt der nächste bericht?ß


----------



## Flooza (23. September 2008)

jo ich erwarte auch schon sehnsüchtig nr.7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wirklich den Kopf zermartert!
> Ich komme einfach nicht hinter das Geheimnis, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt.
> Also bevor ich mich entschließen würde eine Tankklasse anzufangen,
> würde ich vorher meinen Hausarzt konsultieren, ob ich an Diabetes leide.
> ...




Ich sag nur:   GESTÖRTE GEISTESKRANKE MUTTER!!! xD


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> wer push-to-talk nicht anhat, ist selber schuld...
> voice activation ist eben kacke, wenn man zuhaus streit usw. hat ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann mein Mikro zum glück mit einem winzig kleinen schalter an und aus machen ^^ Auch sehr nützlich


----------



## Liwanu (23. September 2008)

Hab ebenfalls soetwas schonmal erlebt und ich konnte einfach nicht mehr vor lachen. Das schlimme war, es war unser MT für Gruul. Was für ein gelächter im TS ausgebrochen ist...

Ps: Wieso quotet man den diesen riesen Text? -.- Oh man.


----------



## Variolus (23. September 2008)

Den ganzen Text quotet man, indem man einfach auf Antworten im ersten Beitrag klickt...

Zu den Erfahrungsberichten selbst: ich liebe sie, es macht immer wieder Spaß sie zu lesen, nur warte ich ernsthaft auf eine Fortsetzung. Hoffe sie kommt bald (wenn nicht, schreib mir ne pm ich sorg schon dafür, dass du was Erwähnenswertes erlebst ^^). Ich selbst hatte schon häufiger derartige Erlebnisse, allerdings nicht als Opfer der Mutter (meine redet mir seit weit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr rein, ein großer Vorteil, wenn ne 3 vorne bei deinem Alter steht).

Zu dem Thema Diabetis, ich bin selbst "betroffen" (dummgespritzter Typ-II-Diabetiker), hab das ganze seit über 16 Jahren und seh das mit Humor, die Krankheit ist leicht behandelbar und somit nicht lebensbedrohlich, ich mach selbst Witze darüber und finde Humorlosigkeit in einem solchen Fall eher schädlich (alles andere nimmt einem doch zu sehr die Lebensfreude, man kann das niemals wirklich verarbeiten und handicapt sich so selbst)...

Und zum Tankmangel: ein weiteres Problem, dass viele nicht sehen ist neben den Kosten, der Umstand, dass im Endcontent einfach kein ausreichender Bedarf an Tanks besteht. Bis zum Raid ist das Verhältnis 1 Tank, 1 Heiler, 3 DDs.
Das würde bei entsprechenden Equip auch in Kara gut gehen: 2 Tanks, 2-3 Heiler und Rest DDs, wobei halt bei guten Equip 2 Heiler massig reichen. Und dann kommen die 25er... Was wird gebraucht? Maximal 3 Tanks, rund 7 Heiler für die meisten Encounter, Rest sind dann wieder DDs, man kann das jetzt nicht mehr sauber in Gruppen für 5er Inis aufteilen, es fehlen Tanks, weil sie nicht gebraucht werden und kaum einem reicht der Content bis Kara aus. Es ist also auch hier eine Ursache zu finden, neben den Repkosten und dem einfachen Umstand, dass man als Tank halt grundsätzlich Schuld ist (das führt dazu dass die wenigen Verbleibenen nur noch gilden- bzw. friendlistintern irgendwo tanken).


----------



## blackhexers (23. September 2008)

naja push to talk sollte immer ansein^^ aber gut dass du dir soviel mühe gemacht hast stimme dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Neth (23. September 2008)

Das is echt hammer gut... du hast talent! made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (23. September 2008)

Ist das wirklich passiert??...wenn ja dann....eacht GEIL xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (23. September 2008)

loool echt hammerstory, weiter so 
*made-my-day*
Kann das erscheinen des 7ten Erfahrungsbericht gar net mehr abwarten.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



Es ist... ach egal....

Nett geschrieben mal wieder... nur hasse diesma etwas sehr lange deine Sätze ausgeholt =)


----------



## KArzzor (23. September 2008)

Wirklich 1A mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Raminator (23. September 2008)

also ich habs mir durchgelesen und finde es eigentlich irgendwie witzig unwitzig.aber....
1.ich weiß nicht was du genau damit sagen willst.
2.wtf portet sich der hexenmeister nicht selbst?macht portet sich erstmal selbst, dann teleportiert er sich anch shatt oder so und nimmt dann anschließend und und geht durch den port urück.dann könnte er auch dne paladin in ruhe porten.


----------



## jaffel96 (23. September 2008)

Durch den Port zurückgehen? 

Kann es sein, dass ich in der Entwicklung des Hexenmeisters irgendwelche grundlegenden Dinge verpasst habe?


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

normal


----------



## Stricker810 (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde es geil^^ schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## Aratosao (23. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wirklich den Kopf zermartert!
> Ich komme einfach nicht hinter das Geheimnis, wieso es so wenige Tanks gibt....
> 
> Tja. Was soll ich sagen? Es gibt zwar einen Gott, aber dieser hat einen ganz miesen Humor!
> ...



Ganz ehrlich. Die sachen die du schreibst sind *Genial* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<--Damokles Fanboy !


----------



## Firé_Loki (23. September 2008)

xD großes lob textest echt noisssss die letzten 5 erfahrungsberichte waren auch nicht übel ...^^ GIEV MORE!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*


lg loki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (23. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> also ich habs mir durchgelesen und finde es eigentlich irgendwie witzig unwitzig.aber....
> 1.ich weiß nicht was du genau damit sagen willst.
> 2.wtf portet sich der hexenmeister nicht selbst?macht portet sich erstmal selbst, dann teleportiert er sich anch shatt oder so und nimmt dann anschließend und und geht durch den port urück.dann könnte er auch dne paladin in ruhe porten.



Vielen Dank.
Dafür, das ich nun weis, das es auch Leute gibt die beim schreiben stottern.
Und auch danke, dafür das ich aufgrund deiner auführlichen Maßregelung was Hexertalente betrifft,
meinen Bericht völlig umschreiben muß.
Das Ende ließt sich dann so:


Der Hexer beschwor sich selbst, benutzte seinen Ruhestein, reparierte sein Equipmet und kam flux wieder zurück in die Instanz
wo wir dann zusammen mit meinem neuen Freund, dem Paladin, Murmur legten.
Ende



Das ist ja bahnbrechend, abertoll, wahnwitzig komisch!

Und nochmal danke!
Jetzt hab ich vor lachen, voll die Pipi inne Augen.
Weiste was? Am besten schreibst du auch einen Erfahrungsbericht.
Wenn du damit nicht mindestens den Pulitzer absahnst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (23. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Dafür, das ich nun weis, das es auch Leute gibt die beim schreiben stottern.
> Und auch danke, dafür das ich aufgrund deiner auführlichen Maßregelung was Hexertalente betrifft,
> meinen Bericht völlig umschreiben muß.
> ...


oho mach dich doch noch beliebter


----------



## zaltim (23. September 2008)

lol selten so gelacht echt gut gemacht


----------



## Necro3 (23. September 2008)

Einfachklase mach weiter ich Krümmel mich vor lachen erst recht das mit [Vom Aggro ziehen und halten]


----------



## DamokIes (23. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> oho mach dich doch noch beliebter



Meine Reputation hier im Buffed-Forum geht mir gelinde gesagt, am Siehstenich vorbei.
Wenns anders wär, würd ich bestimmt nicht solche Texte verfassen. Denk mal drüber nach!
Was mich allerdings verärgert sind Menschen die einfach mal den Hals aufreißen
und selbst nichts produktiveres leisten, als ständig nur rumzunölen und auch alles in den Dreck ziehen
was andere schaffen.
Wenn du also ein bißchen an deiner Kritikkunst feilst, werden wir bestimmt die dollsten Freunde!

Hochachtungsvoll
Damo


----------



## BulletformyValentine (23. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Laxera (23. September 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry



glaub es ruhig, mir ging es schon 2-3 mal (wenn nicht öfter) so! (auch wenn ich bei den ersatz-tanks normal nicht auf der "arschloch" liste gelandet bin, ich meine ich setze auch keinen da drauf, wenn die mich als ersatz DD oder heiler wollen und deren heiler/DD dann doch wieder kommt...ich nehme es ihnen vll übel, aber das ist nach kurzer zeit vergessen)

mfg LAX
ps: ich musste auch schon mal mitten in inis weg (scheiß RL ab und an - vor allem wenn freunde wieder PC aufhacksen (ich muss sowas richten weil die den ja für studium/arbeit/schule brauchen, also muss es meist sofort sein -.-) oder aber die eltern wieder auf irgendwelche dummen ideen kommen ohne mich zu fragen ob ich gerade ini bin, oder aber raide (bei geplanten raids lassen sie mich zum glück in ruhe) z.B. mit markenrun mal kurz nach kara starte oder denke: ach bei gruul/maggi oder ZA haust mal schnell mit), auch wenn mir das immer scheiße leid tut, aber es gibt durchaus gründe während der ini zu gehen.
pps: nein, meine eltern ziehen mir (ausser ich würde meinen DAD als arschloch oder so bezeichnen, was ich nicht mache) nie das kabel, sie fordern halt, das ich komme, und das meist sofort (nix noch 10 min bosskampf oder so....)


----------



## Shune (28. September 2008)

Einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. September 2008)

Hm, frage mich echt, ob man der Geschichte Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## DamokIes (28. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Hm, frage mich echt, ob man der Geschichte Glauben schenken darf.



Ich will Euch nichts bestimmtes mit meinen Storys mitteilen.
Außer vielleicht das:

Das Leben ist hart genug, lacht doch einfach mal wieder herzlich!


----------



## Visalia (28. September 2008)

Lange schon nicht mehr so herzlich gelacht lol, respekt super geschrieben, weiter so

so far ....


----------



## Elessor (28. September 2008)

hey wann gibtsn mal wieder n neuen erfahrungsbericht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seduri (28. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Hm, frage mich echt, ob man der Geschichte Glauben schenken darf.



Muss es denn unbedingt stimmen? Die Geschichten sind einfach herrlich komisch geschrieben. Ob Damokles das ganze jetzt genauso selbst erlebt hat, spielt dabei doch überhaupt keine Rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann kommt der nächste "Erfahrungsbericht"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visalia (28. September 2008)

jop das leben ist hart genug da freut man sich immer über so urkomische sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotan81 (29. September 2008)

Direkt mal vorweg, ich glaub dir kein Wort aber du hast ne lustig-ironische art solche Geschichten zu verfassen.
Also wenns nach mir geht kannste jeden Tag solche Geschichten erfinden.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. September 2008)

Nice geschrieben 8/10


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

1/10 Klingt zu ausgedacht und: 





> Kasperbude


----------



## Setto (29. September 2008)

das is doch mal wirklich egal, obs ausgedacht is oder ent !!! das is zur unterhaltung, und mal ehrlich, wer dabei nicht wenigstens schmuzeln muss, der hat nen verdammt schlechten humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super geschrieben^^

10/10


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> 1/10 Klingt zu ausgedacht und:




hmh, wenn du ihm 1/10 gibst weil es zu ausgedacht klingt dann müsstes du 
Göthe, Schiller, Lenz, Graß und Heine auch alle mit 1/10 bewerten.
Ist auch alles ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (29. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> 1/10 Klingt zu ausgedacht und:



Fail Troll is fail   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


NEED neuen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## Keksemacher (29. September 2008)

Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmh, wenn du ihm 1/10 gibst weil es zu ausgedacht klingt dann müsstes du
> Göthe, Schiller, Lenz, Graß und Heine auch alle mit 1/10 bewerten.
> Ist auch alles ausgedacht
> 
> ...


Geb ich ihnen auch, das erinnert mich nur an die 9. Klasse und da will ich mich nun wirklich nicht dran erinnern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um es genau zu sagen wollte ich mit meinem 1/10 Post garkeine echte Bewertung abgeben sondern nur in Frage stellen, wieso hier alle posten müssen wie viele Punkte sie vergeben.
Das macht man in anderen Threads doch auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (29. September 2008)

Lol das ist hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (29. September 2008)

Lass gut sein Öhrchen.
Ich hab resigniert aufgegeben.
Wer auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten steht, hat seinen ganz eigenwilligen Humor.
*am Kopf kratz*

Aber Rechtschreibflamer, battle ich immernoch gern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Lass gut sein Öhrchen.
> Ich hab resigniert aufgegeben.
> Wer auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten steht, hat seinen ganz eigenwilligen Humor.
> *am Kopf kratz*
> ...


Ich steh auf weder auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten noch hab ich was gegen dich persönlich aber ich habe wohl eine allgemeine abneigung gegenüber "Literatur".


----------



## DamokIes (29. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich steh auf weder auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten noch hab ich was gegen dich persönlich aber ich habe wohl eine allgemeine abneigung gegenüber "Literatur".


 
*hust*Sigbild*hust* 



Wenn man eine bekennende Abneigung gegenüber dem geschriebenen Wort hegt/pflegt...
wieso tummelt man sich dann in einem Forum??? 

Ach, komm lass gut sein Damo.
Du bekommst doch nur wieder Kopfschmerzen!


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

> Krieger: Der Focus geht auf den Zaubertypen. Der übernimmt ab und zu mal einen von uns mit Gedankenkontrolle.
> Erwischt es den Heiler, könnts nen krasser wipe werden!



Da liegt schon der fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man nimmt Prot-Palas mit und bombt sich durch die Instanz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobstar93 (29. September 2008)

10/10
wenn du noch so nen bericht schreibts und der besser is als der hier ...
ich werd dich verklagen lassen wenn ich mich dann tot lache XDD
so nen lachflash bekommt man heut kaum noch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man du musst schon drüber schreiben das da n risiko besteht XD

richtig geil is das ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: Ich meins ernst.....


----------



## Preform (30. September 2008)

sehr geil geschrieben^^musste mehrmals lachen


----------



## JTR (30. September 2008)

alta zu  geil ich kann nit mehr xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Blub Bekifft (30. September 2008)

Na ja wenn ich mir in den Communitys die Beiträge anschaue, würde ich schon als mal gerne mein Amerikanisches Sportgerät auspacken und raufkloppen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich steh auf weder auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten noch hab ich was gegen dich persönlich aber ich habe wohl eine allgemeine abneigung gegenüber "Literatur".



Und dabei ist es doch verzeihlicher auf blonde Männer mit Brüsten zu stehen als eine Abneigung gegen Literatur zu haben.

Ich muss dir allerdings zu Gute halten, dass sich die Schulen schon sehr viel Mühe geben, Schülern Literatur gründlich zu vermiesen.

Um dir stattdessen die Schönheit des Wortes nahezubringen, zitiere ich hier mal ein Gedicht von Gottfried Benn,
einem Berliner Arzt und Dichter (1886- 1956) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schöne Jugend*

Der Mund eines Mädchens, das lang im Schilf gelegen
hatte,
sah so angeknabbert aus.
Als man die Brust aufbrach, war die Speiseröhre so
löchrig.
Schließlich in einer Laube unter dem Zwerchfell
fand man ein Nest von jungen Ratten.
Ein kleines Schwesterchen lag tot.
Die anderen lebten von Leber und Niere,
tranken das kalte Blut und hatten
hier eine schöne Jugend verlebt.
Und schön und schnell kam auch ihr Tod:
Man warf sie allesamt ins Wasser.
Ach, wie die kleinen Schnauzen quietschten!


----------



## Hordeman187 (30. September 2008)

immer wieda toll storys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (30. September 2008)

Wenn du nicht schon erwähnt hättest das du wohl auf einem RP server spielst, hätt ich gemeint ich war mit dir in Grp. Falls du den Servernamen auch verändert hast, war ich der Hexer.


----------



## Sypher (3. Oktober 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht schon erwähnt hättest das du wohl auf einem RP server spielst, hätt ich gemeint ich war mit dir in Grp. Falls du den Servernamen auch verändert hast, war ich der Hexer.



Herzlichen Dank!
Mein schöner Kaffee hat sich gerade durch meine Nasenlöcher einen Weg auf meine Tastatur gebahnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Schöne Jugend*
> 
> Der Mund eines Mädchens, das lang im Schilf gelegen
> hatte,
> ...



Im gegensatz zu einem unserer vorherigen Poster bin ich der (meiner Meinung nach schönsten aller) Literaturen nicht abgeneigt, aber DAS ist etwas...mhm nunja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst Öhrchen, ich bin einer der sehr gerne deine Post´s Abonnieren würde (deine selbstverständlich auch Damokles) aber die Vorstellung eines von Ratten zerfressenen Mädchen´s O_O  
(Falls ich das Falsch interpretiert habe soll mir doch bitte verziehen(?) sein denn ich bekam von meiner Lehrerin damals in der Interpretation eine 6 *ungerechtfertigt* Hust)


Gut, ich weiß du hast das nicht selbst geschrieben von daher sei dir verziehen. ;-)

Soviel zu meinem Senf,
MfG, dat Shiva


----------



## Anduris (7. Oktober 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry


dem schließ ich mich an... sorry aber is bestimmt nicht passiert... ich hab noch nie jemand erlebt der Level 70 war und Stress mit seiner Mama hatte und so.. die Kiddis hocken doch eh alle nur im Brachland rum und machen sich jeden 2ten Tag nen neuen Char.. also sry 
Trotzdem krativ geschrieben ^_^


----------



## seeker75 (16. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> dem schließ ich mich an... sorry aber is bestimmt nicht passiert... ich hab noch nie jemand erlebt der Level 70 war und Stress mit seiner Mama hatte und so.. die Kiddis hocken doch eh alle nur im Brachland rum und machen sich jeden 2ten Tag nen neuen Char.. also sry
> Trotzdem krativ geschrieben ^_^



Öhm..ich bin Level 70,13,hocke nicht den ganzen Tag im Brachland rum und erstelle mir auch nicht jeden Tag einen 2ten. Char.Ich hasse Leute mit Vorurteilen gegen alles unter 16 -.-


----------



## Ashtera (16. Oktober 2008)

Gut geschreiben.


----------



## Beutelratte (16. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> dem schließ ich mich an... sorry aber is bestimmt nicht passiert... ich hab noch nie jemand erlebt der Level 70 war und Stress mit seiner Mama hatte und so.. die Kiddis hocken doch eh alle nur im Brachland rum und machen sich jeden 2ten Tag nen neuen Char.. also sry
> Trotzdem krativ geschrieben ^_^




wtf sry aber bist du noch ganz richtig im kopf... klar jeder hat vorurteile ich hab auch einige gegen kiddys aber sowas xD wahnsinn es gibt viele kiddys dies verdammt draufhaben, gut es gibt auch viele dies net draufhaben aber 70er ham verdammt viele kiddys... gut es ist halt ne andere frage ob sie ihren char auch spielen können aber ich kenn einige die könnens ... der Main Tank meiner gilde ist 14... und ?? solange er spielen kann ists doch ok...

mfg Harry


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem neusten Patch könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen.^^


----------



## Ravor (6. Dezember 2008)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klasse geschrieben


----------



## Cera2 (6. Dezember 2008)

Wer ihm das nicht glaubt, ist selbst schuld. Hab schon krassere Geschichten erlebt, aber das mit den zwei Tanks war echt n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh@dowblood (6. Dezember 2008)

Nciht schlecht nicht schlecht das problem mit den tanks kenn ich aber sonne ts-show war bei mir nochnicht dabei.


----------



## Geowin (8. Dezember 2008)

lol - leider könnte diese Geschichte tatsächlich wahr sein, ich erinnere mich da an gewisse parallelen zueiner Magierin.....

aber egal^^

Warum wir Tanks tankst spielen? ist doch ganz einfach, wir sind masochistisch veranlagt, haben aber trotzdem die grp in der hand^^

deinen vergleich mit diabetes verstehe ich allerdings nicht - sowas solltest du beim schreiben auch besser beiseite lassen


----------



## SinEateR-SER (8. Dezember 2008)

was idtz den das für ein geiler TE  die Inschriftengelehrten des RL^^  macht weiter so freu mich scho neues zu lesen


----------



## Der Adrinator (10. Dezember 2008)

WHAM! Das haut rein! xD xD


----------



## Aralonus (30. Dezember 2008)

Hamma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber sowas kennt man leider...


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

Wann dürfen wir denn mit einem neuen Erfahrungsbericht rechnen?


----------



## KirstentatjanaL (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich hingeschmissen vor Lachen (auch wenn ich selbst eine Mom bin). 

Ob die Story wahr ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber jedenfalls klasse geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (9. Januar 2009)

Mehr...
ich habe mich gerade durch alle Berichte gelesen, ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen. 
Bei mir auf der Arbeit denken sie jetzt ich bin irre, naja oder sie haben die bestätigung wenn es nicht schon vorher gewusst haben.

Toll geschrieben!


----------



## IwanNI (9. Januar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal alle 6 Erfahrungsberichte durchgelesen und ich kann nur sagen, dass du einen grossartigen Schreibstil hast und deine Storys (egal ob wahr oder nicht) sehr lustig sind.

Ganz grosses Kino, würde gerne noch mehr lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (10. Januar 2009)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig aber irgendwie auch nich
> 
> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das das wirklich passiert is sry




shice-egal ob das wirklich passiert is: ich hab bauchschmerzen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

überhaupt sind alle erfahrungsberichte der hammer, du solltest nen buch schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (12. Januar 2009)

Ist ja nun auch schon recht alt, gibt es Info´s bezügleich einer neuen Story ?


----------



## DamokIes (30. April 2009)

Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein! Jemand kopiert meine Texte, ändert sie minimal ab und
rühmt sich damit, das es seinem Geist entsprungen wäre. Traurig! 

Quelle


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. April 2009)

oh man sowas ist arm. wenn man nix selber schreiben kann pp.
wenn man texte kopieren sollte mit quelle und sagen das ned meins aber sau geil.
aber sowas is assi. lass dir von denen ned auf nase herum tanzen.


----------



## ProtKenny (30. April 2009)

naja....so wie ichs mitgekriegt habe, bist du ja der schami...vll ist er ja tatsächlich besagter schurke, der mit euch in der gruppe war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrimp (30. April 2009)

Hm, wem soll man jetzt glauben?..
Was war zuerst da? das Huhn? das Ei? 
beide texte wurde am 28.07.08 verfasst ^^


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

Shrimp schrieb:


> Hm, wem soll man jetzt glauben?..
> Was war zuerst da? das Huhn? das Ei?
> beide texte wurde am 28.07.08 verfasst ^^



Weil die sprachliche Qualität der anderen Blogeinträge in Doms blog nicht an die von Damokles heran reicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein! Jemand kopiert meine Texte, ändert sie minimal ab und
> rühmt sich damit, das es seinem Geist entsprungen wäre. Traurig!
> 
> Quelle



Ich sagte schon beim "Thrall unser": Hey? Einfach ein paar Wörter austauschen ist arm!

Aber anscheinend gibt es Menschen die Kreativität mit schlechten Kopien verwechseln......

Warte! Wenn ich den bei Buffed finde! oO


----------



## Pcasso (30. April 2009)

<3 !! made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



supergeil geschrieben ob es wahr ist oder nicht, es ist verdammt witzig ^^
ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das es wirklich passiert ist....hab auch schon sachen übers teamspeak erlebt, die garnicht klargingen ^^


von daher gibts von mir 10/10 punkten für die story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (30. April 2009)

Shrimp schrieb:


> Hm, wem soll man jetzt glauben?..
> Was war zuerst da? das Huhn? das Ei?
> beide texte wurde am 28.07.08 verfasst ^^



Alle Damokles Beiträge sind im gleichen Stil geschrieben, lies dir mal den Rest von dem Dom durch! Wirklich arm! Hab ja selber schon öfter mal Texte in andere Foren kopiert, aber eine Quellenangabe ist doch echt nicht so schwer...


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein! Jemand kopiert meine Texte, ändert sie minimal ab und
> rühmt sich damit, das es seinem Geist entsprungen wäre. Traurig!
> 
> Quelle



www.denic.de aufrufen , oben rechts den domain-namen der seite eingeben. 

Die Nutzungsbedingungen zum Abruf dieser einfachen who-is Abfrage bestätigen 
(Nutzungsbedingungen

Die in der whois-Abfrage ersichtlichen Domaindaten sind rechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen nur zum Zwecke der technischen oder administrativen Notwendigkeiten des Internetbetriebs oder zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Domaininhaber bei rechtlichen Problemen genutzt und ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Erlaubnis der DENIC eG weder elektronisch noch in anderer Art gespeichert werden. Insbesondere die Nutzung zu Werbe- oder ähnlichen Zwecken ist ausdrücklich untersagt. ) 

und du bekommst immerhin den Domain-Inhaber angezeigt. Kannst dich ja mit ihm in Verbindung setzen und dich wegen der Verletzung deines geistigen Eigentums oder whatever bei ihm beschweren. 
Da dieser Typ eine rein private Seite ohne kommerziellen Auftritt und auch an keinem Affiliate Programm an kommerziellen Seiten teilnimmt, braucht er auch kein Impressum angeben. 
Aber es gibt ja die Denic...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (30. April 2009)

Vorallem sollten so paar leute mal bissl runterskrollen... da hat er auch die Sigs von euch rein und "verkauft" sie als die seinen...

Ich sag nur FUCK YEAH und Dr. Cox mit STFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von der genialen Sig von Damokles will ich ja garnet reden, der "arme" klaut ja anscheinend alles von Damo


----------



## Marienkaefer (30. April 2009)

Marabas schrieb:


> Hi,
> sry, ich bin auch Tank, auch Jugendlich... Im mom sind ferien, da darf ich z.b bis open end spielen. Geht die Schule wieder los nur bis zu gewissen zeiten... ganz ehrlich, ich komme nur dann mit wenn ich Lust habe ohne dafür etwas zu fordern... ka was das für Leute sind, für mich vollkommen unverständlich... naja, ich nehme das mal so auf das du das nicht verallgemeinerst ! Hoffe ich !
> 
> MfG



Wieso fühlst du dich gleich so angegriffen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (30. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich gleich so angegriffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut er bestimmt nichtmehr... denn der Post is 10 Monate alt...


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

jeder der den zusammenhang wissen will kann sich das selber raussuchen - namecalling is nich toll, unter keinen umständen!


----------



## Demitrius (30. April 2009)

ich seh keinen Namen!!! nurmal so...

Ich persönlich bleibe dabei, das ich so ne tiefe Schublade noch nie gefunden hab wo das drunter passt...


----------



## Shrimp (30. April 2009)

haha, erwischt ^^


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

folge den links und du bekommst den bezug zwischen blogger und seinem buffed.de profil inklusive namen ... das muss ja nich sein, das kann jeder selber herausfinden wenn er sich den blog an sieht


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

_"Es klingt so, als ob Godzilla mit an die Füsse geschnallten Basstrommeln eine Treppe hochjagt."_

Göttlich. Ich könnte den Text immer und immer wieder lesen. Wirklich klasse geschrieben.


----------



## Demitrius (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> folge den links und du bekommst den bezug zwischen blogger und seinem buffed.de profil inklusive namen ... das muss ja nich sein, das kann jeder selber herausfinden wenn er sich den blog an sieht



Es ist trotdem kein Namecalling...

Nirgends in seinem Beitrag fällt der Name des Users... Und ich meine nicht die Inhalte selbst...

Namecalling ist wenn ich sage: "Mimimi der Wayne wars"... nichts anderes...


----------



## Shrimp (30. April 2009)

die links wurden wieder gelöscht...
schade..

dabow wars.. ^^


----------



## Muz (30. April 2009)

Ps: Witze über Diabetes zu machen ist nicht lustig -.-' ich hab es seit über 7 Jahren und wenn man davon kein Plan hat , Einfach die Schnauze halten !!! man man man


----------



## Golia (30. April 2009)

jetzt issa fleißig am gb-einträge löschen xD was nen kunde


----------



## Aldaria (30. April 2009)

Mimimi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (30. April 2009)

Golia schrieb:


> jetzt issa fleißig am gb-einträge löschen xD was nen kunde


hihi, tatsache, mein eintrag is 2 minuten nach dem schreiben gelöscht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

seite wohl nun down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> seite wohl nun down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem Damokles hat schon alle nötigen Screens gemailed bekommen.


----------



## Lillyan (30. April 2009)

Da ihr es nicht schafft mit dem Namecalling aufzuhören ist hier zu.


----------

